# Poor Roman (UPDATE) What Chants in Dallas Too!



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

The Chicago crowd shit all over his promo. :lol I feel bad cuz he was at least trying to make it entertaining. What chants, boring chants, they even booed him! You could tell he got nervous as he sped through his promo quickly. What I wanna know is why they booed him?


"This ain't boring, this is real life son." 











Holy fuck is this really 39 pages? 

...

Anyways here's an UPDATE: 



> - There was a negative backstage reaction at Monday's WWE RAW to the lengthy promo that Roman Reigns cut in the ring. There was a feeling that Reigns' should not have been given that much time for a promo.
> 
> On a related note, Reigns cut another lengthy promo at last night's SmackDown tapings. Like the promo on RAW in Chicago, Reigns was given the "what?" treatment last night by fans in Cincinnati.


Source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/...wwe-raw-promo/

What if this becomes a trend..


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Cause hes a basic b***h?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

Dude was roasted alive :lmao

Even sadder is Wyatt's short retort showed he is leagues ahead of Roman yet WWE will continue to push Reigns over Wyatt.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

Chicago is a smark city, that's why, lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

He's absolutely awful on the mic and yet they persist on having him cutting promos. Makes absolutely zero sense and in front of a Chicago crowd? It's almost like they wanted hi to get eaten alive.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

There's been a hell of a lot worse promos that what he done. It's just haters but info believe he should be heel! He would handle shit a lot better as a heel or without scripted promos!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

He recovered pretty well, it was just too late


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

They should put the belt on him and book every show in a smark city and let him walk to the ring with the belt held high and have him squash Cesaro 4 ropes every week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

I am skipping RAW tonight, but this sounds like something I need to see. Was it that bad or were they just being dicks?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*

At least he addressed the smarks during that promo. He did a good job hyping the match with Bray. He wasn't rattled at all by them.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Haters are gonna hate


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman.*

:mj2 

3 hour RAWs, so Roman just decided to do what a titantron could have recapped :dead2


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

lol @ the genius who thought it would be a good idea to let Roman speak for more than a minute in Chicago of all places. Career suicide.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

He doesn't have an interesting enough presence for a longer winded promo. It didn't help that the show has been relatively predictable and boring thusfar, and you trot him out there to do a scripted recap promo of all things. 

Roman should be booked to his strengths on the mic, which are slower spoken, shorter length promos that get his point across in a simple manner.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

He literally needs to never speak again after that tragedy :hogan poor Roman, oh Roman.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

Well...at least Chicago is back to normal.....
:mj2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



SHIV said:


> I am skipping RAW tonight, but this sounds like something I need to see. Was it that bad or were they just being dicks?


Being dicks. But that was to be expected.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Dude was roasted alive :lmao
> 
> Even sadder is Wyatt's short retort showed he is leagues ahead of Roman yet WWE will continue to push Reigns over Wyatt.


Wyatt said like 2 words and it sounded better than everything Reigns said :lmao. Night and Day, Reigns sounds so soulless on the mic. 

Those boring chants though :LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> At least he addressed the smarks during that promo. He did a good job hyping the match with Bray. He wasn't rattled at all by them.


You don't know what rattled means then LOL

He got rattled, he was stumbling over his lines, and even seemed to lose his place a few times, and he let the fans get to him by addressing them.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Why did they make him recap the feud? Cena has been doing that for a decade and he's bored us all to fucking death.

I'm no fan of Roman but I feel sorry for him. He talks like a robot in the ring, no soul whatsoever. It is clear that the scripted bullshit he is given just doesn't work. Just let him be himself, surely he can't be any worse than what we are seeing right now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



birthday_massacre said:


> You don't know what rattled means then LOL
> 
> He got rattled, he was stumbling over his lines, and even seemed to lose his place a few times, and he let the fans get to him by addressing them.


I didn't hear him stumble. Maybe a few pauses but that's it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I didn't hear him stumble. Maybe a few pauses but that's it.


he stumbled over his lines like 3 times. 

Are you really going to not be honest with yourself?

Did you not him him stuttering LOL

Stop being in denial.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

His acknowledging the chants didn't make things any better since it was a ridiculous response. It was too bad, but it wasn't like the whole arena was chanting it. Certainly justified, however.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Reigns marks pls don't kill yourselves over this. :hogan it happens to all of us :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Poor Roman*

Besides getting eviscerated from start to finish, what really made me laugh was how they chanted boring and he said "NAH THIS AIN'T BORING, THIS REAL LIFE" :lmao:lmao

The fuck are you talking about this ain't real life:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

To be fair, isn't the title of this thread baiting @Legit BOSS?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



birthday_massacre said:


> He got rattled, he was stumbling over his lines, and even seemed to lose his place a few times, and he let the fans get to him by addressing them.


The first part is true, but addressing the fans was the right choice to make. It was just too hard to recover from that, and you could see he was definately having a hard time focusing, but he'd have looked ten times dumber had he stood there nervously and kept going on that awful promo while trying to cover the chants.

The crowd sure got rowdy, but tbh, it was to be expected. The promo in itself was atrocious.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Shala☆Frost;53134050 said:


> Reigns marks pls don't kill yourselves over this. :hogan it happens to all of us :side:












:Rollins


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Might Guy said:


> :Rollins


Crying about negs :haha

:lose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

[email protected] anyone that says that Roman Reigns is Cena 2.0. Reigns will never even come close to being on Cena's level. Even stale Cena is light years better on the mic than Reigns, way better in the ring, way more charismatic, way more over with crowds. Even Wade Barrett is better than Reigns.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The G.O.A.T said:


> [email protected] anyone that says that Roman Reigns is Cena 2.0. Reigns will never even come close to being on Cena's level. Even stale Cena is light years better on the mic than Reigns, way better in the ring, way more charismatic, way more over with crowds. Even Wade Barrett is better than Reigns.


Shit on him all you want. Imma be over here waiting to be slayed by him & Bray at HIAC.
:draper2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

It started off find but he lost his footing and continued to slip further and further into the standard I've always found him; bad. If he's used to all the casual towns cheering him on, then he should get used to some rowdy fans shaking him up. The onus isn't on them to make his job easier.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



SHIV said:


> To be fair, isn't the title of this thread baiting @Legit BOSS?


I just logged back on and saw this... I swear I did not write the title all I wrote was "Poor Roman". I guess a mod changed it? :shrug


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Shit on him all you want. Imma be over here waiting to be slayed by him & Bray at HIAC.
> :draper2


:ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

:loser


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*

Addressing the boring chants was stupid. He should've just let it ride. His response didn't help matters at all. "This isn't boring, this is real!"...wut.

But yeah, he should NOT be speaking longer than 2 minutes ever. Vince is straight up ruining this guy by exposing his weaknesses. Even smarks were behind him when he was the quiet badass in the Shield who would say 2 words at most while the other guys did the talking.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



SUPERIOR said:


> It started off find but he lost his footing and continued to slip further and further into the standard I've always found him; bad. If he's used to all the casual towns cheering him on, then he should get used to some rowdy fans shaking him up. The onus isn't on them to make his job easier.


But he wasn't shaken up though. He responded right when they started chanting boring, and when they started chanting what.

There are people in the crowd who just try their hardest to shit on Reigns. These are the same people who were trying their hardest to be cool chanting "Husky Harris" at Bray Wyatt. They are lames. ut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Zatchman said:


> I just logged back on and saw this... I swear I did not write the title all I wrote was "Poor Roman". I guess a mod changed it? :shrug


Don't worry about it. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



SHIV said:


> Don't worry about it. It's all in good fun.


LOL I logged in and I was like "what the fuck is this?" Then I started laughing my ass off at "TAKE THIS L" :lmao

One of the mods have been waiting for this day. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Zatchman said:


> LOL I logged in and I was like "what the fuck is this?" Then I started laughing my ass off at "TAKE THIS L" :lmao
> 
> One of the mods have been waiting for this day. :lol


I picked the wrong night to skip RAW. Now I have to hunt this down and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*re: Poor Roman*

I guess I was watching a different show because on my TV he shut the nerds up when he addressed them he wasn't rattled at all from what I could tell.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Wait. People are questioning why Reigns said, "This is real?" Reigns waa taking about people stopping others reaching their goals. Obviously he wasn't just talking about Bray stopping him.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Because everytime he gets heat, he starts doing really, REALLY well. 

Got heat before Fastlane. Had a great performance.

Got more heat before Wrestlemania. Had an amazing performance.

Got heat before Extreme Rules. Had a great performance.

Got heat during MITB. Followed it up with a month of great acting & selling of Wyatt's mind games.

Got major heat at Summerslam. Followed it up with a month of great promos & badassery.

As a fan of his, I naturally want him to be super over, but we always get some really good stuff out of Roman being booed tbh. Chicago literally just made the HIAC match 10x better than it was going to be because unlike Cena, Reigns is easily motivated by reaction.
:rusevyes


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

seems to me like a thinly-veiled translation that you're p^ssed :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I wouldn't agree with too much great acting, but tonight was pretty great. I like that he was outnumbered not just by the Wyatts, but by the fans too. It was a solid match, with good selling from both. And that sucker punch at the end was tenacious D.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> seems to me like a thinly-veiled translation that you're p^ssed :lol


Actually, I used to be. But then I realized that nothing great he's ever done would've happened had fans not booed motivated him. All his good stuff comes from him trying to prove himself. If he just gets great response everywhere, he'll keep doing the same ole crap.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Actually, I used to be. But then I realized that nothing great he's ever done would've happened had fans not booed motivated him. All his good stuff comes from him trying to prove himself. If he just gets great response everywhere, he'll keep doing the same ole crap.


*But you freaked out when I told you that after Summerslam :mj*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I think I mentioned it before, Reigns takes the heat and tries to improve. He really could have said fuck it and coasted, the heat at first rattled him. Now he seems more motivated by it, like him or not I respect someone who takes critique and boos and goes on trying to improve rather then doing what most do and just point back and say, "It's not me! It's you!" like almost everyone does when called out.

So I'm not his biggest fan but his work ethic is good and he seems to really want to impress.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I'm in agreement with you @#Naomi'sButtIsLife. Get the boy motivated to get this dang feud over!!!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

That's a very optimistic way of looking at things. We'll see how that pays off for you at HiaC.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I admire the optimism, and hopefully you're right.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It shows the hypocrisy of fans. They will quickly hijack Roman's promo, however they won't make a peep when the NXT girls stumble through a promo, when Cesaro has one of the worst flubs ever in a promo, or when Seth delievers long winded promos. I like all of those that I just mentioned by the way.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Not only they were roasting Roman Reigns but also Bray Wyatt, that means these two want to do something special on HIAC to do something awesome.

I really hope they bring it and shut the fans up because I know these guys could pull off something great together.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

He still sucks. 

Gar

Ba

Je


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *But you freaked out when I told you that after Summerslam :mj*


Hold up. Really? I freaked out? Lol I'm pretty sure I was the one who told you to calm down after you & Wynter went on a "Reigns must turn heel! Didn't you hear the crowd?" rampage the second the match was over.

We were on that thread for hours...:StephenA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It shows the hypocrisy of fans. They will quickly hijack Roman's promo, however they won't make a peep when the NXT girls stumble through a promo, when Cesaro has one of the worst flubs ever in a promo, or when Seth delievers long winded promos. I like all of those that I just mentioned by the way.


*To be fair, there were like 10 threads saying how terrible the Divas' promos were, and there are multiple threads every day saying how bad Rollins is on the mic. Of course you have the apologists who make every excuse in the world, but they get their fair share of shit.*


#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Hold up. Really? I freaked out? Lol I'm pretty sure I was the one who told you to calm down after you & Wynter went on a "Reigns must turn heel! Didn't you hear the crowd?" rampage the second the match was over.
> 
> We were on that thread for hours...:StephenA


*
Yeah, you freaked out because we said fuck it, let the smarks boo Roman until things change. You complained that he shouldn't get crap for being stale because everyone else is stale. That doesn't make it okay. It's the same excuse the Rollins apologists use.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> The Boy Wonder said:
> 
> 
> > It shows the hypocrisy of fans. They will quickly hijack Roman's promo, however they won't make a peep when the NXT girls stumble through a promo, when Cesaro has one of the worst flubs ever in a promo, or when Seth delievers long winded promos. I like all of those that I just mentioned by the way.
> ...


I'm talking more about the live crowds. When Cesaro screwed up there should of been chants acknowledging his flub. The few times Rollins has screwed up too. Or Becky Lynch's terrible promos.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

truer words have never been spoken OP. Bray vs Reigns will be match of the night


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It shows the hypocrisy of fans. They will quickly hijack Roman's promo, however they won't make a peep when the NXT girls stumble through a promo, when Cesaro has one of the worst flubs ever in a promo, or when Seth delievers long winded promos. I like all of those that I just mentioned by the way.


I'm confused, even I face palmed at Cesaro's ring rope flub, it was awful. It happens but still, shouldn't have. Pretty sure everyone you mentioned gets shit on a lot, or do you mean live audience?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *To be fair, there were like 10 threads saying how terrible the Divas' promos were, and there are multiple threads every day saying how bad Rollins is on the mic. Of course you have the apologists who make every excuse in the world, but they get their fair share of shit.*
> 
> *
> Yeah, you freaked out because we said fuck it, let the smarks boo Roman until things change. You complained that he shouldn't get crap for being stale because everyone else is stale. That doesn't make it okay. It's the same excuse the Rollins apologists use.*


Actually my point was either everyone should get crap, or nobody should. I don't want special fan treatment for him. I just want people to hold all wrestlers to the same standards.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

That segment was a complete trainwreck and he came off as a goober out there.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



tbp82 said:


> I guess I was watching a different show because on my TV he shut the nerds up when he addressed them he wasn't rattled at all from what I could tell.


Shouting HURR DIS IS REAL LIFE, NOT BORING DURR and looking like a kid who just saw their mom get gangbanged by Blacked is not shutting anyone up breh :ti


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

The saltiness is unbelievable on here :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

What happened? I didn't watch


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Bet Videl's life he and Wyatt won't do shit.

Modern WWE HIAC Matches :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



What A Maneuver said:


> What happened? I didn't watch


Reigns came out, delivered a longish promo. Chicago fans started trolling him. They lost their credibility by chanting "Husky Harris", so don't worry about it. It's no longer important after that.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Shala☆Frost;53139978 said:


> Shouting HURR DIS IS REAL LIFE, NOT BORING DURR and looking like a kid who just saw their mom get gangbanged by *Blacked* is not shutting anyone up breh :ti


You need to stop


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I like how he was acting smart not charging in without backup

It kept Braun strong to lose via countout.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



CookiePuss said:


> You need to stop


Calm down


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

I'm a little confused how saying "Dis is real life" is showing anyone anything, it was confusing. But regardless people are going to hear what they want to hear. I mean we got people who think the earth is really flat so some people telling me Reigns was smooth as silk in his promo doesn't surprise me one bit! The only thing more vast than human stupidity is deniability!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Reigns came out, delivered a longish promo. Chicago fans started trolling him. They lost their credibility by chanting "Husky Harris", so don't worry about it. It's no longer important after that.


They for real chanted Husky Harris? If ever there was a chant worse than "What"...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Poor Roman*

I'm gonna have to see this.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Meh, fuck chicago, the promo was fine.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

He was bad tonight. I can't lie here.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Oh please they gave him the what and boring chant. Besides the fact he acknowledged them the way he did showed he was getting annoyed. At least with Cena he's a good sport and cracks a joke.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm gonna have to see this.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

Reigns can't even play to the crowd correctly.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

All crowds should be this way. Stop accepting the shit that WWE tries to feed you and just boo the crap out of them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm gonna have to see this.


Do yourself a favor and don't waste your time


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Reigns came out, delivered a longish promo. Chicago fans started trolling him. They lost their credibility by chanting "Husky Harris", so don't worry about it. It's no longer important after that.


Lol would they have "lost their credibility" if they cheered for Roman and chanted Husky Harris?

I've been giving Reigns his dues, and enjoyed watching him improve but let's just face the ugly facts. It bombed tonight. He got a little rattled. He tried to be witty and retort to the what chant, and he fell off the tracks immediately. You could see him taking these little pauses to try and remember where he left off and what the next line was and fumbled a few words towards the end. 

It's not the end of the world, shit happens, and it didn't bomb as bad as the older Cesaro/Ryback promo messes. But giving every excuse in the world, and just putting up a wall of denial isn't a good look.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What A Maneuver said:


> What happened? I didn't watch


Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

The neckbeards always hate on what is popular. Chicago is full of the scum of the Earth and is not a good gauge of Roman's popularity.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

It really wasn't a bad promo. He basically did a recap of the feud thus far with Bray, promoted their match at HIAC, and did a set up for his match with Braun. Smarks started to get restless after about 1 minute of him speaking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Poor Roman*



A-C-P said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't waste your time


Why would I want to pass on an opportunity to watch this goof fall on his ass?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would I want to pass on an opportunity to watch this goof fall on his ass?


He didn't fall on his ass. Someone that fell on their ass during a promo was Cesaro


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> The neckbeards always hate on what is popular. Chicago is full of the scum of the Earth and is not a good gauge of Roman's popularity.


This why no one can take some fans seriously because they resort to name calling and hating on a city that doesn't like their guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It really wasn't a bad promo. He basically did a recap of the feud thus far with Bray, promoted their match at HIAC, and did a set up for his match with Braun. Smarks started to get restless after about 1 minute of him speaking.


*
Pretty much. However, the entire recap was still unnecessary. I find it hilarious that the same people jumping all over Roman for this try to justify Rollins' awful 20 minute promos repeating the same shit every week with much worse delivery. It just goes to show the obvious double standards.*


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> He didn't fall on his ass. Someone that fell on their ass during a promo was Cesaro


And yet Reigns has messed up more than Ceasro in promos and many other departments.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I actually like he's disarming crowds this early. I like how he's just in a "fuck it, I am the top dog" mood, Cena didn't ever disarm crowds like that this early in his career.

Every time Reigns talked back to the crowd they stfu'd.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

if he was a real star, they wouldn't have to try this hard to get him over. He's getting "WHAT" and "BORING" chants, the crowd doesn't even disrespect Cena enough to do it to him. Reigns is disliked more than Cena, who 50% of the crowd dislikes..and WWE wants this guy to be the new face of the company.. LOL.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> He didn't fall on his ass. Someone that fell on their ass during a promo was Cesaro


Wasn't as funny\terrible as this though. 

"This is real life" as a retort to boring chants on a fake wrestling show where you're trying to hype up a shit fued that's been going on since July and nobody except masochists care about :done


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That promo started off well, then went on WAYY too long like Ryback's life story last December. Roman tried to tell the whole story of their feud and it was completely unnecessary. The amount of fucks given about this feud by his fans is already low, so neutral parties and his dissenters damn sure don't want to hear about it. Just be like "This is the final chapter, I'm done with you after this, Believe That." and punch somebody in the mouth. The crowd always soaks that up. His character doesn't need to cut long promos.*


*
^ There's my response from the RAW thread.*

*FTR, OP didn't title the thread, it's an admin's lame attempt at being funny.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would I want to pass on an opportunity to watch this goof fall on his ass?


*Because you'll make every excuse in the world for (or completely ignore) them chanting Husky Harris at Wyatt. They didn't give a fuck about him either.*


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Why the hate on [USER]@Legit BOSS[/USER] like he was the one who gave the promo? :laugh: :laugh:

As for the actual promo, sure it wasn't pretty in the slightest. Was it as bad as some of Ryback's work this year, or Cesaro's awful "4 ropes" mistake last year? No.

But did he get rattled a bit tonight, and let it effect the quality of his promo? Definitley, and it's something to keep an eye on going forward.

Let's face it, WWE is gonna keep pushing him regardless, and when they inevitably get back to the Main Event scene, there WILL be some detractors and some crowd resistance. It'll be on him to smooth these things out and handle that pressure better, and with the improvements that he has shown in the past year, I have no reason to believe he won't. Hopefully they do the right thing and turn him heel when that time comes. Way more flexibility as a heel to retort to rowdy crowds then faces.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> I actually like he's disarming crowds this early. I like how he's just in a "fuck it, I am the top dog" mood, Cena didn't ever disarm crowds like that this early in his career.
> 
> Every time Reigns talked back to the crowd they stfu'd.


It was good but he can do it in a more condescending way. Tonight should make it very clear to WWE that the smarks will be just as hostile towards Reigns if they want to push him to the main event at WM 32. Reigns should know this is well. Hopefully they give him more freedom with his promos and character.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Pretty much. However, the entire recap was still unnecessary. I find it hilarious that the same people jumping all over Roman for this try to justify Rollins' awful 20 minute promos repeating the same shit every week with much worse delivery. It just goes to show the obvious double standards.*


This!

And when Seth Rollins and even CM Punk addresses the fans, people would worship them but when Roman Reigns doing it so, "BLERGH!!! HE IZ DUMP!!! HE SHOUD NOT DON DAT!!!"

Yup, like you said... it's double standard.

Heck, I'm also a fan of Seth Rollins too. (Basically, a fan of any Shield member but Roman is my favorite)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Nah, this was a bad promo. He obviously lost his train of thought at at least one point and seemed to perhaps forget a line. That's when he started to stumble over his words alittle bit. Bad content (like pretty much everyone today), bad delivery, and cringe-worthy just like some of Rollins' promos. Fair is fair. Keep him to the two minute promos and all will be fine.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Poor Roman*

WWE Wrestlers simply aren't equipped to deal with turbulent crowds these days. Most crowds are silent children that are saving their vocal chords so they can squeal lustfully for Cena/Reigns, so nobody is prepared for a crowd that actually gives different reactions.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I'm going to be at RAW next week in Dallas. I'll try to ask as many fans as possible what they think of Reigns. It will be easy to distinguish between the traditional and hardcore fans. I'll get the opinions of both. I'l try to get their answers on camera if they are willing. Last RAW in Dallas the crowd was overwhelmingly behind Reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



ShowStopper said:


> Nah, this was a bad promo. He obviously lost his train of thought at at least one point and seemed to perhaps forget a line. That's when he started to stumble over his words alittle bit. Bad content (like pretty much everyone today), bad delivery, and cringe-worthy just like some of Rollins' promos. Fair is fair. Keep him to the two minute promos and all will be fine.


*If you call them both bad, I ain't even mad :meh*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *If you call them both bad, I ain't even mad :meh*


I still think they will both improve in the future. They are both far from finished products, especially as characters.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I wouldn't say it was a good promo but there are far worse on RAW as it is. TBH Reigns is growing on me and I liked the way he counter-trolled the people who tried to troll just because it was Reigns, while yes he did fuck up it's much better than the cartoony shit Vince had him doing before Mania. And I respect the fact Reigns is actually willing to improve instead of getting complacent from being pushed, WWE did push him too soon but I like the fact he's willing to learn.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm going to be at RAW next week in Dallas. I'll try to ask as many fans as possible what they think of Reigns. It will be easy to distinguish between the traditional and hardcore fans. I'll get the opinions of both. I'l try to get their answers on camera if they are willing. Last RAW in Dallas the crowd was overwhelmingly behind Reigns.


Hardcore fans are traditionalist because they support the idea of what Pro wrestling should be. The word you are looking for is pawns who follow everything WWE tells them.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

He needs to go into every promo anticipating being hijacked by the crowd. Not only that he needs to have some type of way to address it. The worst thing you can do is go on with your act without addressing a heckler. This happens when a comedian gets heckled. You address the heckler, put them in their place, and earn respect from the rest of the audience.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Annihilus said:


> if he was a real star, they wouldn't have to try this hard to get him over. He's getting "WHAT" and "BORING" chants, the crowd doesn't even disrespect Cena enough to do it to him. Reigns is disliked more than Cena, who 50% of the crowd dislikes..and WWE wants this guy to be the new face of the company.. LOL.


lol Cena was gotten far worse shit than that.

And at least Reigns address the hostil crowd, Cena just act like nothing is happening.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Poor Roman*

Doesn't help he is paired with the best talker in the company.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

they want to push him but they keep shooting him in his leg. they can't build any superstar they just sent him to fail ... again.
even a great showing in HIAC that what probably will happen wont help after this useless promo trying to explain why him & Bray are feuding for months now .

Roman should have had a interview with micheal cole on wwe.com not a live promo in Chicago. 
Poor Roman.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Pretty much. However, the entire recap was still unnecessary. I find it hilarious that the same people jumping all over Roman for this try to justify Rollins' awful 20 minute promos repeating the same shit every week with much worse delivery. It just goes to show the obvious double standards.*


Your correct, 100% right.

But don't you also find yourself dogging Rollins, and not blaming it on the booking? It's easy to target the person you don't like. 

Simply put times, have changed a bit and tbh, NOBODIES 20 minute promos are interesting anymore. Heyman is the closest thing, and even his can get iffy if its forced long enough.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: Poor Roman*

That promo was awful. Why'd they give him long mic time in Chicago of all places. :surprise:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: Poor Roman*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> The neckbeards always hate on what is popular. Chicago is full of the scum of the Earth and is not a_* good gauge of Roman's popularity.*_


Yeah what were we thinking? YOUR right, I'm sure those back water hicks, red-necks, drooling rugrats, fat women & so forth are the PERFECT gauge for Roman's popularity.

Time for some more........


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Cesaro Section said:


> Your correct, 100% right.
> 
> But don't you also find yourself dogging Rollins, and not blaming it on the booking? It's easy to target the person you don't like.
> 
> Simply put times, have changed a bit and tbh, NOBODIES 20 minute promos are interesting anymore. Heyman is the closest thing, and even his can get iffy if its forced long enough.


*Roman should have used situational awareness. You don't go into hostile territory to ramble about a feud no one, not even your own fans care about. I blame him for that. I'm an equal opportunity basher. He knows we hate the feud because we all told him at his Q & A. That's why there's all the talk about finality, but he went about it the wrong way.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*

Next week will be a good way to gauge Roman's popularity. Dallas isn't a smarky town but they are very vocal.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Next week will be a good way to gauge Roman's popularity. Dallas isn't a smarky town but they are very vocal.


Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

This feud had so much potential. The basis of this feud was "Anyone but Roman." Where the hell do you think WWE got that storyline idea from? That's basically what smarks were saying earlier this year. If WWE broke kayfabe this feud would have been amazing. Bray could have done his usual shtick, but he could have referred to things like calling Reigns "the golden boy" or acknowledged that he's been rejected by the masses.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Hypocrisy at it's finest.


How? Because I admitted Dallas is vocal but not smarky? Orlando is the same way. Would you consider Orlando a smarky town? It seems people can't admit that a city can be lively if they don't produce stupid chants during a show.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> This feud had so much potential. The basis of this feud was "Anyone but Roman." Where the hell do you think WWE got that storyline idea from? That's basically what smarks were saying earlier this year. If WWE broke kayfabe this feud would have been amazing. Bray could have done his usual shtick, but he could have referred to things like calling Reigns "the golden boy" or acknowledged that he's been rejected by the masses.


And yet it would amounted to nothing because the WWE is still going to force Reigns down our throats. Way to show compet to fans


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> How? Because I admitted Dallas is vocal but not smarky? Orlando is the same way. Would you consider Orlando a smarky town? It seems people can't admit that a city can be lively if they don't produce stupid chants during a show.


*
Since Orlando is the home of NXT and it's grown rapidly in the last year, yeah, expect A LOT of smarks to be in attendance.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Roman should have used situational awareness. You don't go into hostile territory to ramble about a feud no one, not even your own fans care about. I blame him for that. I'm an equal opportunity basher. He knows we hate the feud because we all told him at his Q & A. That's why there's all the talk about finality, but he went about it wrong.*


Well this is kinda ironic, because I actually don't give Reigns much of the blame here in the slightest. 

For whatever reason, WWE threw him out there to give a meaningless recap promo in front of one of the smarkiness audiences they have. He tried his best, but there was no way he was going to get any sort of positive response out of this crowd with the lack of relevant content. The best thing he did was shut down the what chants, but that didn't stop the crowd from chanting "boring." I think that rattled him, because after that he started to rush somewhat.

And just like most long winded promos, the meat of what he said could have been summed up easily in under a minute.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Since Orlando is the home of NXT and it's grown rapidly in the last year, yeah, expect A LOT of smarks to be in attendance.*



No doubt about it. The fans from Full Sail will be there at the Rumble.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> How? Because I admitted Dallas is vocal but not smarky? Orlando is the same way. Would you consider Orlando a smarky town? It seems people can't admit that a city can be lively if they don't produce stupid chants during a show.


No but if I say something along the lines of Dallas will never be a true wrestling town and their fans don't matter because it's full of casuals and marks, who know nothing about what really good pro wrestling is so the cheers Reigns get do not count, you would call me out.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I think WWE did this on purpose because they knew he would get crap from the fans. They probably wanted to test him because he's getting pushed again.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> No doubt about it. The fans from Full Sail will be there at the Rumble.


Oh I see the bashing of this year Rumble crowd is already starting even though WWE is about to do something stupid a third year in a row. Also NXT fans are great in comparison to dead crowds that the casuals have infected with their no fun and blandness.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Dr. Middy said:


> Well this is kinda ironic, because I actually don't give Reigns much of the blame here in the slightest.
> 
> For whatever reason, WWE threw him out there to give a meaningless recap promo in front of one of the smarkiness audiences they have. He tried his best, but there was no way he was going to get any sort of positive response out of this crowd with the lack of relevant content. The best thing he did was shut down the what chants, but that didn't stop the crowd from chanting "boring." I think that rattled him, because after that he started to rush somewhat.
> 
> And just like most long winded promos, the meat of what he said could have been summed up easily in under a minute.


*
Yeah, that's where the situational awareness comes in. Roman is going to be THE GUY, so he needs to learn how to call audibles on the fly. It's not like Vince would bury him for saying "Hey man, I don't think they'd want to sit through a 5 minute monologue. They're really not THAT into the feud as is. I'm just gonna hit my bullet points and keep it movin."*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> No but if I say something along the lines of Dallas will never be a true wrestling town and their fans don't matter because it's full of casuals and marks, who know nothing about what really good pro wrestling is so the cheers Reigns get do not count, you would call me out.


It's not that. Places like Chicago have passionate fans, no doubt about it. But you have to admit that towns like Chicago have fans that go to the event with the an agenda. They just couldn't wait to hijack Reigns tonight. That's my problem with hardcore fans: they have it set in their minds how they will react before seeing things develop.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Dr. Middy said:


> Well this is kinda ironic, because I actually don't give Reigns much of the blame here in the slightest.
> 
> For whatever reason, WWE threw him out there to give a meaningless recap promo in front of one of the smarkiness audiences they have. He tried his best, but there was no way he was going to get any sort of positive response out of this crowd with the lack of relevant content. The best thing he did was shut down the what chants, but that didn't stop the crowd from chanting "boring." I think that rattled him, because after that he started to rush somewhat.
> 
> And just like most long winded promos, the meat of what he said could have been summed up easily in under a minute.


And this mindset can be applied to a multitude of WWE superstars atm.

Not just Reigns, but Rollins, Cesaro, Ambrose, Ziggler etc, all these guys who excel at bringing action packed excitement could immensely benefit from an emphasis being placed on shorter, yet sweeter promos.

You have arguably the best physical cast of talent of all time, let these guys do what they do best, and GRAB the audiences attention with all out brawls, backstage fights and all that. Don't send someone out there and have them spend 15 minutes telling me they're a bad ass, SHOW ME. Take note from NXT. Layout the story in the most efficient and impactful way, short, sweet and to the point. Wrestling, and it's fanbase has slowly but surely evolved its tastes, WWE has to as well.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It's not that. Places like Chicago have passionate fans, no doubt about it. But you have to admit that towns like Chicago have fans that go to the event with the an agenda. They just couldn't wait to hijack Reigns tonight. That's my problem with hardcore fans: they have it set in their minds how they will react before seeing things develop.


Because we expect a good quality product and not trash. Reigns is symptom of a cancer that is killing WWE and making it shallow excuse for promotion that now focuses on good looking PR repersetives and not true talent who don't forget their lines and make it look obvious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It's not that. Places like Chicago have passionate fans, no doubt about it. But you have to admit that towns like Chicago have fans that go to the event with the an agenda. They just couldn't wait to hijack Reigns tonight. That's my problem with hardcore fans: they have it set in their minds how they will react before seeing things develop.


Because they know what Reigns is like. Do you think he's going to become a different performer from show to show?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Because we expect a good quality product and not trash. Reigns is symptom of a cancer that is killing WWE and making it shallow excuse for promotion that now focuses on good looking PR repersetives and not true talent who don't forget their lines and make it look obvious.


Yeah, some cancer. He sells a ton of merchandise, is a hero to young kids, gets plenty of make-a-wish requests. PR is cancer to you but it's vital to any business. Again, we need to remember WWE is a business.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they know what Reigns is like. Do you think he's going to become a different performer from show to show?


Shouldn't they at least give it a chance? It's well over a three hour show. They can't let a performer do their thing for 3 minutes? This is what I'm talking about with this predetermined nonsense from certain fans. Ye these same fans will be frothing at the mouth to chant that a segment/match is awesome when it's only a few minutes in. Let things develop.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It's not that. Places like Chicago have passionate fans, no doubt about it. But you have to admit that towns like Chicago have fans that go to the event with the an agenda. They just couldn't wait to hijack Reigns tonight. That's my problem with hardcore fans: they have it set in their minds how they will react before seeing things develop.


Reigns actually got a good pop tonight, maybe the fans just didn't like the promo. :shrug Chicago isn't as smarky as it use to be, the first hour was just like a normal crowd. I don't know what happened after the first hour tho, they all just put on their smark glasses or maybe CM Punk tweeted something lol.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It was rough. He has no presence and isn't a good promo. If the WWE had any sense, they'd pull the plug on grooming Reigns for the top spot. But they're dumb, so they won't.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah, some cancer. He sells a ton of merchandise, is a hero to young kids, gets plenty of make-a-wish requests. PR is cancer to you but it's vital to any business. Again, we need to remember WWE is a business.


Nothing wrong with charity work, but when that business mindset clouds the let make this the best damn wrestling program then it is problem. Yeah it is a business, but no matter what Vince tries to sell it as WWE will always be a business that specializes in professional wrestling like during the time of Austin and Rock not BS sports entertainment like the now of John Cena and Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Nothing wrong with charity work, but when that business mindset clouds the let make this the best damn wrestling program then it is problem. Yeah it is a business, but no matter what Vince tries to sell it as WWE will always be a business that specializes in professional wrestling like during the time of Austin and Rock not BS sports entertainment like the now of John Cena and Roman Reigns.


John Cena is the guy that brought the young kids back to the WWE. They were gone from 2002-2004. While Cena may seem like an overpushed cancer to some, he's actually been a franchise player that has carried the WWE. 

WWE is hoping Reigns can be that guy. There's no doubt he can be the guy for the younger fans. But he needs to show that he can handle the criticism from the detractors and be reactive like Cena.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

Is this thread really 9 pages long after 2 hours? 
:kobefacepalm


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Is this thread really 9 pages long after 2 hours?
> :kobefacepalm


Yup. Roman is a hot topic at this forum 

Watching the promo again I can't help but think how bad it would have been if Reigns didn't acknowledge the smarks. If he went on with that promo without doing it people would have said he can't think on the fly, he's just relying totally on the script, etc.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> John Cena is the guy that brought the young kids back to the WWE. They were gone from 2002-2004. While Cena may seem like an overpushed cancer to some, he's actually been a franchise player that has carried the WWE.
> 
> WWE is hoping Reigns can be that guy. There's no doubt he can be the guy for the younger fans. But he needs to show that he can handle the criticism from the detractors and be reactive like Cena.


Cena is the reason WWE lost so many fans that carried the company to the position it is today. Instead of thanking the people who helped save your ass, you constantly insult their intelligent by forcing this image that only kids matter and that hunky guys are the real heroes. Never mind the fact Kevin Owens is a great father just like Reigns or Daniel Bryan loves this job to the point where he injuried because of it just like Cena has been. No only Cena and Reigns matter, not the other couple dozen employees that love doing this as well.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Is this thread really 9 pages long after 2 hours?
> :kobefacepalm


Blame the fact that Reigns as a star has been the driving force that has divided the fan base and pit us against each other.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Cena is the reason WWE lost so many fans that carried the crowd to the position it is today. Instead of thanking the people who helped save your ass, you constantly insult their intelligent by forcing this image that only kids matter and that hunky guys are the real heroes. Never mind the fact Kevin Owens is a great father just like Reigns or Daniel Bryan loves this job to the point where he injuried because of it just like Cena has been. No only Cena and Reigns matter, not the other couple dozen employees that love doing this as well.


Those fans started leaving in 2002. Cena helped WWE to one of the most profitable years in 2005 during his mega push. His merchandise sales are through the roof as well.

This has nothing to do with the personal lives of the wrestlers. John Cena and Roman Reigns are great representatives for the company. You guys act like WWE is pushing them for no reason. They hit a demographic that you don't see as being important. WWE has enough talent to cater to all the demographics. They have enough TV time to cater to all the demographics. Why is it a big deal that WWE focuses on catering to the younger fans. Because I hope you don't think that WWE doesn't cater to the hardcore fans. Because they do.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

Entire segment and match was painfully awful.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Those fans started leaving in 2002. Cena helped WWE to one of the most profitable years in 2005 during his mega push. His merchandise sales are through the roof as well.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the personal lives of the wrestlers. John Cena and Roman Reigns are great representatives for the company. You guys act like WWE is pushing them for no reason. They hit a demographic that you don't see as being important. WWE has enough talent to cater to all the demographics. They have enough TV time to cater to all the demographics. Why is it a big deal that WWE focuses on catering to the younger fans. Because I hope you don't think that WWE doesn't cater to the hardcore fans. Because they do.


Yeah they only cater to hardcore wrestling fans when they can make a profit or because we call them out on their BS. Reigns become WWE champion after ruining Rollins title run with shit booking is catering to casuals who don't care about what really matters.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> I actually like he's disarming crowds this early. I like how he's just in a "fuck it, I am the top dog" mood, Cena didn't ever disarm crowds like that this early in his career.
> 
> Every time Reigns talked back to the crowd they stfu'd.


Cena didn't have to disarm crowds early in his career, because he was actually over.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Yeah they only cater to hardcore wrestling fans when they can make a profit or because we call them out on their BS. Reigns become WWE champion after ruining Rollins title run with shit booking is catering to casuals who don't care about what really matters.


I hate to break this to you but Seth's title run has already been ruined.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

It's amazing that the WWE thought that it was a good idea to have him do that promo in Chicago. Honestly, even when they desperately want someone to succeed they still have no idea how to present them.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Wow, what an overreaction. He didn't get rattled, he didn't stumble, he didn't forget his lines and people are giving him shit for saying "this is real life"? The show is in kayfabe, to his character it is real life. 

Strange that after months of silence the Reigns hate brigade is back in full force harping on the smallest things and praying for his downfall again, what was there another dirtsheet article about him winning something?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Of all the fucking nights to put him on the mic, they choose the night they go to Chicago? I'm sorry but that was an idiotic decision. It's not his fault that he sounded a bit nervous though, only pros on the mic would be able to handle a smarky crowd.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Roman's delivery and ability to feed off of a crowd he's not used to is absolutely fucking horrible.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Ithil said:


> Cena didn't have to disarm crowds early in his career, because he was actually over.


Uh, we're about 3 years into Roman on the main roster, on John Cena's fourth year, he couldn't disarm boos in 2006. You can still be over and get boos, but Cena couldn't disarm them. You are wrong.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I hate to break this to you but Seth's title run has already been ruined.


It didn't have to be, but no only Roamn Reigns can be book like a real champion even though Seth is more talented. Tanleted people get punished and people who constaly blame others are rewarded with protection that would make condoms blush.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*

The more these crowds do this, the more I want Roman to throw 20 people out of the Rumble (including Daniel Bryan as the final elimination) and go on to win the title at WM32.

WWE will not survive if they transition into an indy program. We don't need all of our cruiserweights holding each and every title, and the fans getting exactly what they want. That's not how it worked in the 80's, 90's, the Attitude Era, or any other wrestling era...and hopefully, we continue to follow that trend.

Maybe if these cities were anything like they were a couple of decades ago, it wouldn't be a problem, but they hardly cheer for anyone. Yes, it's the Reality Era. The reality is, fans aren't getting a check from Vince, so they should sit back and enjoy the show, not try and sabotage it every week.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Wow, what an overreaction. He didn't get rattled, he didn't stumble, he didn't forget his lines and people are giving him shit for saying "this is real life"? The show is in kayfabe, to his character it is real life.
> 
> Strange that after months of silence the Reigns hate brigade is back in full force harping on the smallest things and praying for his downfall again, what was there another dirtsheet article about him winning something?


Or you can see right through WWE booking of him as being booked as mid card superman. Protection that would make condoms blush.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Wow, what an overreaction. He didn't get rattled, he didn't stumble, he didn't forget his lines and people are giving him shit for saying "this is real life"? The show is in kayfabe, to his character it is real life.
> 
> Strange that after months of silence the Reigns hate brigade is back in full force harping on the smallest things and praying for his downfall again, what was there another dirtsheet article about him winning something?


Yeah there was an article recently about WWE wanting to push him again. People are completely overreacting. I don't think it was on accident that WWE sent him out there with a long promo in front of the Chicago crowd. I think they want him to get ready because they know they backlash is coming. The obvious question that some will have: Why are they pushing him again? Well WWE caved and didn't go through with plans two years in a row at WM. What do they have to show for it? They blew a huge chance to have Batista as the WWE Champion walking around Hollywood. In return they got a fragile champion would couldn't drop the title to Brock Lesnar; instead they had to sacrifice their #1 guy. This year they caved again and all they have to show for it are the worst ratings since 1997. So why the hell would WWE cave again?


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> The more these crowds do this, the more I want Roman to throw 20 people out of the Rumble (including Daniel Bryan as the final elimination) and go on to win the title at WM32.
> 
> WWE will not survive if they transition into an indy program. We don't need all of our cruiserweights holding each and every title, and the fans getting exactly what they want. That's not how it worked in the 80's, 90's, the Attitude Era, or any other wrestling era...and hopefully, we continue to follow that trend.
> 
> Maybe if these cities were anything like they were a couple of decades ago, it wouldn't be a problem, but they hardly cheer for anyone. Yes, it's the Reality Era. The reality is, fans aren't getting a check from Vince, so they should sit back and enjoy the show, not try and sabotage it every week.


Or maybe the old senile fool running this company can realized that successful companies listen to fans and give them what they want. The Attitude Era was this and so was the year of Daniel Bryan which I think the majority of fans enjoyed.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

The inevitable Road to Mania push is not looking like it will go over well yet again. Poor guy.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> Maybe if these cities were anything like they were a couple of decades ago, it wouldn't be a problem, but they hardly cheer for anyone. .


Ambrose, Orton, Ziggler, Sasha, KO, Cesaro and Neville all got good reactions, especially Orton. Nearly every babyface that competed tonight got some decent cheers.

Really the only face to not get a good reaction was Reigns, and to a degree Cena, but he has half the crowd booing him everywhere he goes.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah there was an article recently about WWE wanting to push him again. People are completely overreacting. I don't think it was on accident that WWE sent him out there with a long promo in front of the Chicago crowd. I think they want him to get ready because they know they backlash is coming. The obvious question that some will have: Why are they pushing him again? Well WWE caved and didn't go through with plans two years in a row at WM. What do they have to show for it? They blew a huge chance to have Batista as the WWE Champion walking around Hollywood. In return they got a fragile champion would couldn't drop the title to Brock Lesnar; instead they had to sacrifice their #1 guy. This year they caved again and all they have to show for it are the worst ratings since 1997. So why the hell would WWE cave again?


Bryan desvered winning the title and nothing you say will change that. I am sorry but fuck Batistia as a wrestler in the year 2014.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Or you can see right through WWE booking of him as being booked as mid card superman. Protection that would make condoms blush.


Yea well I'm sick of his protection too but who cares when it's the midcard? You guys are more invested in Roman's failure than you are in your own guy's success.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Bryan desvered winning the title and nothing you say will change that. I am sorry but fuck Batistia as a wrestler in the year 2014.


He deserved to win the title. But from a business standpoint it made sense to put the title on Batista. They would have got huge mainstream attention if Batista was walking around Hollywood promoting his movie with the title on his shoulder.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea well I'm sick of his protection too but who cares when it's the midcard? You guys are more invested in Roman's failure than you are in your own guy's success.


My guys' success will never come as long as Reigns is an employee of this company.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Or maybe the old senile fool running this company can realized that successful companies listen to fans and give them what they want. The Attitude Era was this and so was the year of Daniel Bryan which I think the majority of fans enjoyed.


Daniel Bryan couldn't stay healthy enough to hold the IC title, so giving him a third chance to hold any belt, at this point, is laughable.

What superstar(s) made the Attitude Era successful? One of them was the old, senile fool running the company, on our TV screen far too much (according to a lot of people). List the others, and we'll see how much they compare to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> My guys' success will never come as long as Reigns is an employee of this company.


Which guy are you talking about?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> That's my problem with hardcore fans: they have it set in their minds how they will react before seeing things develop.


You know what _they_ have a problem with? Watching people like Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt and Cesaro get over only to get buried and treated like geeks because they aren't the chosen ones.

If you consistently ignore what people want, you can't expect those same people to be receptive to the company's whim's. It's a frakking quid pro quo. If you can't do that, why should those people stick around?

Sometimes, I get the feeling that this is Vince's playground and we're all just along for the ride. Well, if it's his show, let him frakking subsidize it. Ain't getting one frakking penny out of me. Creative is stupid and bankrupt. Their idea of what makes a star in 2015 is myopic and archaic. And their booking philosophy is an utter disaster.

I spent more time writing this post than I did watching Raw tonight and I don't regret a damn thing.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Poor Roman*

That promo was cringeworthy. No idea why they had him do a full recap of their feud, he lost the crowd because of it. He did finish... strong but it was too little too late.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> He deserved to win the title. But from a business standpoint it made sense to put the title on Batista. They would have got huge mainstream attention if Batista was walking around Hollywood promoting his movie with the title on his shoulder.


You know what fuck the business because this why WWE can't be fun anymore because it all about them making stars instead of letting the fans do that. You know maybe business would be better if WWE stop acting like a TV studio and more like a pro wrestling company. Maybe that's why NXT is better than the main roster.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



> You know what _they_ have a problem with? Watching people like *Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt and Cesaro* get over only to get buried and treated like geeks because they aren't the chosen ones.


Do "they" realize they have a voice and they can use it? Why don't they let WWE know of their displeasure with regards to their booking? God forbid any of them get their name chanted in a segment they're aren't in. Ambrose has had shitty booking for months now, yet fans don't seem too concerned. What the hell does Cesaro need to do to get fans to make WWE realize they need to push him?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

And of course, we have the words "sabotaged" and "hijacked" thrown around whenever it comes to negative reactions that Reigns gets. They can't just be genuine, real feelings towards what they're getting from him, right? Naw, that'd actually make sense so it needs to be everyone else's problem but his since Reigns clearly can objectively do no wrong.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Which guy are you talking about?


Who cares when WWE is now the John Cena and Roman Reigns show staring a bunch of people who Vince doesn't even give a crap about.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Cesaro Section said:


> Ambrose, Orton, Ziggler, Sasha, KO, Cesaro and Neville all got good reactions, especially Orton. Nearly every babyface that competed tonight got some decent cheers.


In general, the fans have no idea when or why to cheer. For the most part, they all stopped cheering for Ziggler. If Orton was back in the title picture, and won it, they would be sick of him.

Sasha and KO will get cheered until they hold a title longer than three months.

Neville doesn't get cheers consistently, unless it's time for his finisher.

Ambrose and Cesaro are the two who will hear them for quite some time, but even then, I wouldn't be surprised if crowds turn on Cesaro like they have Ziggler.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



SUPERIOR said:


> And of course, we have the words "sabotaged" and "hijacked" thrown around whenever it comes to negative reactions that Reigns gets. They can't just be genuine, real feelings towards what they're getting from him, right? Naw, that'd actually make sense so it needs to be everyone else's problem but his since Reigns clearly can objectively do no wrong.


If it came from a random city then we would be in agreement. Chicago booing Reigns isn't surprising and it shouldn't be considered a big deal. If this happened in Dayton Ohio it would be a big deal.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Bryan desvered winning the title and nothing you say will change that. I am sorry but fuck Batistia as a wrestler in the year 2014.


"DANIEL BRYAN VS BATISTA IS THE BIGGEST MAIN EVENT EVER!!!!!!!!!!!" :vince4


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Do "they" realize they have a voice and they can use it? Why don't they let WWE know of their displeasure with regards to their booking? God forbid any of them get their name chanted in a segment they're aren't in. Ambrose has had shitty booking for months now, yet fans don't seem too concerned. What the hell does Cesaro need to do to get fans to make WWE realize they need to push him?


What are fans suppose to do when even with Bryan they were going to ruin him? Course if you're fans of Cena and Regins, you get treated like fucking royalty while we only get something we want less than 3% out of the year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> What are fans suppose to do when even with Bryan they were going to ruin him? Course if you're fans of Cena and Regins, you get treated like fucking royalty while we only get something we want less than 3% out of the year.


Are you really going to sit there and act like WWE tried to ruin Daniel Bryan? They gave him a summer push in which he ended The Shied's dominance, defeated Sheamus, Orton and Cena. Then he got to work with the top heels in the company for several months. WWE listened to the fans and put him in the main event. He went over Evolution at WM. WWE was going to give him the ball, but he got hurt. He comes back and wins the IC Title when a guy like Ambrose was way more deserving.

Not enough for you? 

Even when he was getting minimal reaction he got to go over the hottest heel at the time in the Miz. He won MITB when Cody Rhodes was just as deserving.

Yeah, WWE hates Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> Uh, we're about 3 years into Roman on the main roster, on John Cena's fourth year, he couldn't disarm boos in 2006. You can still be over and get boos, but Cena couldn't disarm them. You are wrong.


We are not three years into Reigns in his singles career.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> Daniel Bryan couldn't stay healthy enough to hold the IC title, so giving him a third chance to hold any belt, at this point, is laughable.
> 
> What superstar(s) made the Attitude Era successful? One of them was the old, senile fool running the company, on our TV screen far too much (according to a lot of people). List the others, and we'll see how much they compare to Daniel Bryan.


Yet Cena is a 15 time champion even with all his injuries. Bryan has been the only guy close enough to recapture the feelings of the bygone days because he actually gave a damn about entertaining the entire crowd and knew how to use the crowd to his benefit.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Yet Cena is a 15 time champion even with all his injuries. Bryan has been the only guy close enough to recapture the feelings of the bygone days because he actually gave a damn about entertaining the entire crowd and knew how to use the crowd to his benefit.


Cena doesn't give a damn about the crowd? Once again stop with this bullshit as if Daniel Bryan is the only guy that has passion for the business.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Are you really going to sit there and act like WWE tried to ruin Daniel Bryan? They gave him a summer push in which he ended The Shied's dominance, defeated Sheamus, Orton and Cena. Then he got to work with the top heels in the company for several months. WWE listened to the fans and put him in the main event. He went over Evolution at WM. WWE was going to give him the ball, but he got hurt. He comes back and wins the IC Title when a guy like Ambrose was way more deserving.
> 
> Not enough for you?
> 
> ...


Yet they were going to squash him at Summeslam to Lensar, give him the worst treatment in rumble history, and make him bury himself in promo after losing to Reigns. Bryan has earn all those accomplish because he has overcome the bias of the board of dicks that run this company. Unlike silver spoon Reigns who is about to claim victory at a WM that could have the most fans ever and who isn't getting the Cena treatment at the moment because of wrestling fans stopped it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Yet they were going to squash him at Summeslam to Lensar, give him the worst treatment in rumble history, and make him bury himself in promo after losing to Reigns. Bryan has earn all those things because he has overcome the bias of the board of dicks that run this company.


Maybe it's because he came into the WWE with a chip on his shoulder. While WWE may mistreat him it's no secret that he has contempt for the company. Even when he came into the company he was butt hurt because he had to go to NXT. Kevin Owens didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Ithil said:


> We are not three years into Reigns in his singles career.


OH, so now my point is even stronger, now he's disarming crowds 18 months into his singles career, even less time to prepare then. 

:reigns2

*CONGRATULATIONS, YOU HAVE JUST CONTRADICTED YOURSELF!!!*
:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap
:applause :yay

*WHAT DO WE HAVE FOR HIM JOHNNY!?

THE ULTIMATE DISAPPOINTMENT OF PROVING YOUR OWN SELF WRONG IN WAYS SUCH AS:

BACKING YOURSELF INTO A CORNER BY GIVING YOUR OPPOSITION IN ARGUMENT AN EVEN STRONGER ARGUMENT
FORGETTING THAT BEING OVER DOESN'T NECESSARILY MEAN A POSITIVE REACTION
MAKING ROMAN REIGNS SOUND EVEN BETTER THAN HE ALREADY IS

VERY GOOD!!! NEXT STEP UP, YOU CAN TELL ME HE STARTED SHAKING THEM OFF ONLY 6 MONTHS OF GETTING BOOS!!!*

roud


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Yet Cena is a 15 time champion even with all his injuries. Bryan has been the only guy close enough to recapture the feelings of the bygone days because he actually gave a damn about entertaining the entire crowd and knew how to use the crowd to his benefit.


Daniel Bryan may be the better in-ring wrestler, ability-wise, and that's clear...but outside of that, he's not even in John Cena's realm.

Regarding injuries, Cena has been fighting through injuries better than most everyone else for the last decade. Yes..._fighting through them_, not taking months off at a time. Again, no comparison.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Wow...

Reigns losing his feud to The Microphone 3-0 atm.

:lose


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> Daniel Bryan may be the better in-ring wrestler, ability-wise, and that's clear...but outside of that, he's not even in John Cena's realm.
> 
> Regarding injuries, Cena has been fighting through injuries better than most everyone else for the last decade. Yes..._fighting through them_, not taking months off at a time. Again, no comparison.


Bryan is beyond Cena's fucking make believe legacy that he hasn't earn. Also I am pretty sure Bryan wants to come back day after day but can't because of WWE.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

The Microphone :buried Reigns worse than Cena and HHH buried anyone ever. :mj4


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

LOL. I would love to see these Reigns ass kissers who said 5 min of Reigns are more entertaining than the whole Raw.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Maybe it's because he came into the WWE with a chip on his shoulder. While WWE may mistreat him it's no secret that he has contempt for the company. Even when he came into the company he was butt hurt because he had to go to NXT. Kevin Owens didn't have a problem with it.


NXT during Bryan's time was a fucking disgrace, he had no issue with staring at a lower level where he could hone his skills not a shitty reality game show knock off. Also maybe he has contempt because of how they treat their employees not name Cena or Reigns.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Here's the four main events Wrestlemania 32 that'll sell out Cowboys Stadium:

Reigns vs microphone
HHH vs broomstick
Orton vs announce table
Cena vs Punk's diet soda

Book it WWE.

:vince$


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

You forgot Bryan vs. Bear


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Flay said:


> Here's the four main events Wrestlemania 32 that'll sell out Cowboys Stadium:
> 
> Reigns vs microphone
> HHH vs broomstick
> ...


What about Cesaro vs the ring ropes? He can bounce off of all four of... I mean three of them :kobe9


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

The thing that kinda pisses me, is how we get all these threads on a low point, but never get opposite threads on the high points.

[Reigns gets pop of the night in fucking Philidelphia]

IWC: :meh

[Reigns gets jeered in Chicago]

IWC:








"his career is over!" "he'll never be liked!" etc etc.

Like, I'm sorry, I didn't know we determine abilities, talent level, & careers on a night to night basis.

Seriously this should not be nearly as big of a deal as we all made it out to be. Pretty pathetic.
:HHH2


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> What about Cesaro vs the ring ropes? He can bounce off of all four of... I mean three of them :kobe9


why do have to be such a hater? I mean you must really hate your life for pointing out one little mistake.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> The thing that kinda pisses me, is how we get all these threads on a low point, but never get opposite threads on the high points.
> 
> [Reigns gets pop of the night in fucking Philidelphia]
> 
> ...


Edited Smackdown pop from Philly


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> The thing that kinda pisses me, is how we get all these threads on a low point, but never get opposite threads on the high points.
> 
> [Reigns gets pop of the night in fucking Philidelphia]
> 
> ...


Excellent, but that's the way it is. Remember the spear Reigns did on the table to Bray? He should of got way more credit for that, but instead he got the old no sell from the IWC. He puts up a great match against Big Show when everyone was claiming it would get hijacked. People don't acknowledge it. He has the match of the night when people thought the ladder match (which was below average) would steal the show. Gets no credit for it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> why do have to be such a hater? I mean you must really hate your life for pointing out one little mistake.


Really? Here you guys are going on and on about everything little thing Reigns does or doesn't do. Yet you completely ignore one of the worst mistakes ever in a promo. It was supposed to be Cesaro's "pipebomb" moment and he totally fucked up. I'm a fan of his, but it's interesting how people gave him a pass for that.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Really? Here you guys are going on and on about everything little thing Reigns does or doesn't do. Yet you completely ignore one of the worst mistakes ever in a promo. It was supposed to be Cesaro's "pipebomb" moment and he totally fucked up. I'm a fan of his, but it's interesting how people gave him a pass for that.


Let see Ceasro is not the guy they are trying to force down people's forces like a cup of tea.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Excellent, but that's the way it is. Remember the spear Reigns did on the table to Bray? He should of got way more credit for that, but instead he got the old no sell from the IWC. He puts up a great match against Big Show when everyone was claiming it would get hijacked. People don't acknowledge it. He has the match of the night when people thought the ladder match (which was below average) would steal the show. Gets no credit for it.


Why should we give credit to someone for other people's work and their condom blush protection?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Let see Ceasro is not the guy they are trying to force down people's forces like a cup of tea.


So that's the excuse? Because he's not handpicked by WWE it's OK that he messed up his promo.

Again, you may think WWE is forcing Reigns on you. But does the female viewer feel that way? Does the young kid feel that way? Does the grandma that watches WWE feel that way? Stop acting like you are the only demographic that matters.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

It was a decent promo from him in my opinion, good delivery, liked how he used his voice and facial expressions to come off as less of a jock and more like a tough guy.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Edited Smackdown pop from Philly


:eyeroll2 
Bish it was in the live reports on Tuesday.

ut with the BS.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So that's the excuse? Because he's not handpicked by WWE it's OK that he messed up his promo.
> 
> Again, you may think WWE is forcing Reigns on you. But does the female viewer feel that way? Does the young kid feel that way? Does the grandma that watches WWE feel that way? Stop acting like you are the only demographic that matters.


I am sorry we're the demographic that saved WWE and should be treated as such, I mean sorry we're the only demographic that cares about in-ring action and good story telling, and I am sorry we're the only demographic that knows when something is a polish turd at best.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :eyeroll2
> Bish it was in the live reports on Tuesday.
> 
> ut with the BS.


Prove it


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So that's the excuse? Because he's not handpicked by WWE it's OK that he messed up his promo.
> 
> Again, you may think WWE is forcing Reigns on you. But does the female viewer feel that way? Does the young kid feel that way? Does the grandma that watches WWE feel that way? Stop acting like you are the only demographic that matters.


Sure, it's hilarious to point out that one time a non native English speaker made a mistake in one of his only live in ring promos on the main roster, but it's more fun to bash a horrible promo that happened recently by a guy who keeps getting mic time.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: Poor Roman*



Plato said:


> It's amazing that the WWE thought that it was a good idea to have him do that promo in Chicago. Honestly, even when they desperately want someone to succeed they still have no idea how to present them.


Yeah they definitely do not book the performers into positions where they can maximize their strengths.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Actually, I used to be. But then I realized that nothing great he's ever done would've happened had fans not booed motivated him. All his good stuff comes from him trying to prove himself. If he just gets great response everywhere, he'll keep doing the same ole crap.


that's a fair point. crowd reactions are usually a great gauger for what's working and what isn't, and if the performer (Reigns) is mentally strong enough to absorb and adapt then he can definitely use it to his advantage. the only problem is that he's not alone in making the decisions. the WWE are hellbent on shaking off the stigma that tagged him since the Royal Rumble and some of their methods to restore his credibility can have the adverse effect if it becomes too blatant. they need to realize that they can't have Reigns do long-winded promos if he hasn't mastered the art of controlling a crowd yet. say what you will about Cena and his pandering, but he's proven to be effective at handling heckling because of experience, confidence and charisma. if the WWE were smart, they'd stick with accentuating Reigns' strengths and hiding his weaknesses. let him thrive by being the character that best suits him. if it means dialing him back from the spotlight to help him hone his craft than so be it

being angry at the crowd is pointless, they're only reflecting what they're feeling. all the great masters know how to engage the harshest crowds. you might be right and maybe Reigns will use that as more fuel to get better, I just hope that WWE creative are in sync with him if that happens and won't try to force him into vulnerable positions like they did tonight :shrug


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> OH, so now my point is even stronger, now he's disarming crowds 18 months into his singles career, even less time to prepare then.
> 
> :reigns2
> 
> ...


Disarming by restoring to stupid phrases that confuse people


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I have noticed that. His promo _was_ boring until people started giving him shit...then he turned into gives-no-fucks tough guy Reigns. Dude's just gotta learn to turn that on and leave it on without prompt.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Excellent, but that's the way it is. Remember the spear Reigns did on the table to Bray? He should of got way more credit for that, but instead he got the old no sell from the IWC. He puts up a great match against Big Show when everyone was claiming it would get hijacked. People don't acknowledge it. *He has the match of the night when people thought the ladder match (which was below average) would steal the show. *Gets no credit for it.


Are you talking about Money in the Bank?


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



skarvika said:


> I have noticed that. His promo _was_ boring until people started giving him shit...then he turned into gives-no-fucks tough guy Reigns. Dude's just gotta learn to turn that on and leave it on without prompt.


No fucks Reigns that let's chants get to him and cause he to fumble like a QB in football.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Q-MAN said:


> Disarming by restoring to stupid phrases that confuse people


Better watch out or if that doesn't work, he'll call you a "bitch" on national television, then he'll shock the TV crowd and make them gasp because they're not used to anyone cursing on WWE programming. unk


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Bryan is beyond Cena's fucking make believe legacy that he hasn't earn. Also I am pretty sure Bryan wants to come back day after day but can't because of WWE.


I can't stand Cena on my television, but even I'm not biased enough to believe the above to be true. In and out of the ring, on the mic, in any event...John Cena's legacy blows DB's out of the water.

Bryan hasn't returned to the ring yet because the WWE knows he'll just injure himself again, and they also realize that him returning before the Rumble just means that his fanboys will whine and cry if he doesn't enter AND win...which is a shame, and possibly one of the more embarrassing things we've seen in quite some time.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> Better watch out or if that doesn't work, he'll call you a "bitch" on national television, then he'll shock the TV crowd and make them gasp because they're not used to anyone cursing on WWE programming. unk


See this how you get rid of a what chant:" Sorry but Ausitn isn't here tonight, try agin next week."
Boring Chant: It ain't going to be boring when I whip Bray Wyatt's ass around all four sides of Hell in the Cell.

See not that hard.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> I can't stand Cena on my television, but even I'm not biased enough to believe the above to be true. In and out of the ring, on the mic, in any event...John Cena's legacy blows DB's out of the water.
> 
> Bryan hasn't returned to the ring yet because the WWE knows he'll just injure himself again, and they also realize that him returning before the Rumble just means that his fanboys will whine and cry if he doesn't enter AND win...which is a shame, and possibly one of the more embarrassing things we've seen in quite some time.


Clearly I am wasting time talking to you when all do is insult Bryan and his fan base. So goodbye


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

I'm not a Roman fan to be honest, but I think that's a testament to his hard work. Being fair, Roman does have to follow a lot of guidelines that weren't necessarily given out to some of our favorite mic workers because he entered so green and he's learning how to handle the smark crowds. I'm not saying he still doesn't have a ways to go, but I am saying his work is showing in comparison to when he won the Rumble. Put him in the ring with a Daniel Bryan, he'll get better, promos with Bray Wyatt he'll get better. He belongs in the upper mid card and I think this is a good spot for him to remain if they want to push him in the future.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Q-MAN said:


> No fucks Reigns that let's chants get to him and cause he to fumble like a QB in football.


I'm talkin the character, not the man.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



skarvika said:


> I'm talkin the character, not the man.


Is there a difference at this point?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> that's a fair point. crowd reactions are usually a great gauger for what's working and what isn't, and if the performer (Reigns) is mentally strong enough to absorb and adapt then he can definitely use it to his advantage. the only problem is that he's not alone in making the decisions. the WWE are hellbent on shaking off the stigma that tagged him since the Royal Rumble and some of their methods to restore his credibility can have the adverse effect if it becomes too blatant. they need to realize that they can't have Reigns do long-winded promos if he hasn't mastered the art of controlling a crowd yet. say what you will about Cena and his pandering, but he's proven to be effective at handling heckling because of experience, confidence and charisma. if the WWE were smart, they'd stick with accentuating Reigns' strengths and hiding his weaknesses. let him thrive by being the character that best suits him. if it means dialing him back from the spotlight to help him hone his craft than so be it
> 
> being angry at the crowd is pointless, they're only reflecting what they're feeling. all the great masters know how to engage the harshest crowds. you might be right and maybe Reigns will use that as more fuel to get better, I just hope that WWE creative are in sync with him if that happens and won't try to force him into vulnerable positions like they did tonight :shrug


No, it's not the length that's the biggest problem. He cut a pretty lengthy promo on the SD after BG I think (whichever was the one against Rusev), & he did well. The problem is, nobody wants to hear fucking recaps. We always complain about SD being recap central. Why does Roman need to be a human titantron? 

I've never seen WWE give a guy that new a recap program promo. That was a horrible setup. When you have young guys like Reigns, you have to let the them do promos that are interactive. I need to be able to grasp onto the words that are being said, along with the thought they're conveying. Making somebody do a recap promo is the opposite of that.

I think he'd do it if he wasn't so smothered by the company. He's very quick witted & quippy in real life, but for some reason that doesn't translate over very well, most likely because he's being forced into a mold instead of making his own path. Badass Roman is great. Bro-man Reigns is great. "You mad?" Reigns is great. Stoic Reigns is great. Daddy Reigns is great. Hulked up Reigns is great. But whenever they mix them all together like they just did, it just doesn't have as much spice. 

It'll come with time. It's like learning to play a guitar. Eventually the calluses form & fingers stop hurting from strumming. He'll get there. I just have a feeling they don't want him to say anything heelish because he has a voice that can sound condescending very easily, so he's a bit more restricted than most.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> No, it's not the length that's the biggest problem. He cut a pretty lengthy promo on the SD after BG I think (whichever was the one against Rusev), & he did well. The problem is, nobody wants to hear fucking recaps. We always complain about SD being recap central. Why does Roman need to be a human titantron?
> 
> I've never seen WWE give a guy that new a recap program promo. That was a horrible setup. When you have young guys like Reigns, you have to let the them do promos that are interactive. I need to be able to grasp onto the words that are being said, along with the thought they're conveying. Making somebody do a recap promo is the opposite of that.
> 
> ...


Reigns also is a bit condescending in real life so it make sense his voice comes off like that.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*



Q-MAN said:


> Clearly I am wasting time talking to you when all do is insult Bryan and his fan base. So goodbye


Unfortunately, I was part of that fanbase for a short time...and then things like this happen.

Thanks for the chat. Hope you enjoy the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> No, it's not the length that's the biggest problem. He cut a pretty lengthy promo on the SD after BG I think (whichever was the one against Rusev), & he did well. The problem is, nobody wants to hear fucking recaps. We always complain about SD being recap central. Why does Roman need to be a human titantron?
> 
> I've never seen WWE give a guy that new a recap program promo. That was a horrible setup. When you have young guys like Reigns, you have to let the them do promos that are interactive. I need to be able to grasp onto the words that are being said, along with the thought they're conveying. Making somebody do a recap promo is the opposite of that.
> 
> ...


it's not so much about the length itself as it's a combination of length and tedium hence the term "long-winded", and we can agree that recapping something infront of a dormant crowd in dire need of entertainment is not the way to go -- ESPECIALLY if you're not equipped to make it the most entertaining damn recap monologue in the history of recaps. Reigns was technically fine in that segment, but "fine" just wasn't enough to engage that crowd tonight -- and honestly I don't think it helped to tell the crowd that "this isn't boring, this is real life". lel

I think you're onto something about his many masks tho. i'm under the opinion that he'd be much more successful at sticking with one particular trait and mastering it rather than throwing a bunch of spaghetti at the wall until something sticks. just go with what feels most natural to him and book around that. it's as if the WWE doesn't quite understand the Reigns character so how on earth can the fans connect if he's being presented in a haphazard manner week in and week out? people's minds are wired for consistancy, if there's no consistancy in character behavior and reasons for action then it all falls apart


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> Unfortunately, I was part of that fanbase for a short time...and then things like this happen.
> 
> Thanks for the chat. Hope you enjoy the Royal Rumble.


Yeah another boo feast that could have been easily avoided.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

He is the only "supposed" face of the Company that its boring to watch in his beggining road to the top.

I mean remember when Hogan was going insane before matches with the crowd ripping his shirt off or hearing the pop the crowd gave him ?

Remember when The rock was cutting amazing promos trashing the whole freaking roster like nothing every week ?

Remember how Stone Cold was giving the middle fingers to anyone,cutting trash promos and drinking gazilions of beers in the ring ?

Remember how John freaking Cena was rapping about his opponents and was showing attitude in the ring ?

They all did this every week and they all felt fresh every week and you could see that they were passionate about it. 

What has Roman done ? Fucking nothing. Looking Nice and putting on some good/great matches isnt enough when you have a charisma of a piece of cement.FUCKING SHOW SOME ENERGY. That would help.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Q-MAN said:


> Reigns also is a bit condescending in real life so it make sense his voice comes off like that.


That's a lie. Besides his reputation as a very nice person, the way that Roman Reigns speaks is not Joe Anoa'i's real voice.

Please tell me I'm not the only one who notices that he sounds completely different in character.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> That's a lie. Besides his reputation as a very nice person, the way that Roman Reigns speaks is not Joe Anoa'i's real voice.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who notices that he sounds completely different in character.


Nope he is same person when he keeps blaming everyone, but himself for his own failures.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> it's not so much about the length itself as it's a combination of length and tedium hence the term "long-winded", and we can agree that recapping something infront of a dormant crowd in dire need of entertainment is not the way to go -- ESPECIALLY if you're not equipped to make it the most entertaining damn recap monologue in the history of recaps. Reigns was technically fine in that segment, but "fine" just wasn't enough to engage that crowd tonight -- and honestly I don't think it helped to tell the crowd that "this isn't boring, this is real life". lel
> 
> I think you're onto something about his many masks tho. i'm under the opinion that he'd be much more successful at sticking with one particular trait and mastering it rather than throwing a bunch of spaghetti at the wall until something sticks. just go with what feels most natural to him and book around that. it's as if the WWE doesn't quite understand the Reigns character so how on earth can the fans connect if he's being presented in a haphazard manner week in and week out? people's minds are wired for consistancy, if there's no consistancy in character behavior and reasons for action then it all falls apart


The problem stems from debut. Dean & Seth were both given character traits that developed into exaggerated versions of what they used to be. Dean went from wild to crazy, Seth from the thinker to mastermind...ish. Both of those are very possible progressions for their former characters. What was Roman's? He was big? Yeah. Strong? Yeah. Handsome? Yeah. But those aren't a personality. They never gave him a definite personality to began with, & now they're trying to make up for it when they should've done it years ago. Now it does have it's perks because he's a bit more flexible than a lot on the roster, so he can go into any program, but it doesn't help much when you're trying to get people to connect with somebody. It's especially bad because WWE can fuck up those without as solidified of a personality very easily (beanstalk) because they haven't pinned them down yet. And I really feel like they should let him chose what he wants to be.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Q-MAN said:


> Nope he is same person we he keep blaming everyone, but himself for his own failures.


kay


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Real Deal said:


> I can't stand Cena on my television, but even I'm not biased enough to believe the above to be true. In and out of the ring, on the mic, in any event...John Cena's legacy blows DB's out of the water


As a draw Cena blows Bryan out of the water. Then again, he blows most people of this era out of the water. However, some people see that as a problem, not something to trumpet, especially in this era of declining ratings.

But I do think you underestimate how influential Danielson is in terms of his ring work. He's so strong in that category that I know many voters considered him an Observer HOFer _before he ever wrestled a match in the WWE_.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

There's no positive to be had from that promo. You're once again watching some dope stand there getting shit on, pretending it's no big deal while it's actually a very big deal. He's "motivated"???? If he wasn't motivated already, then he should find a new line of work. The company already invested millions into attempting to make Reigns a star. There isn't any more "Roman is now getting hungry!" shit. He isn't a prospect. He didn't just come up a month ago. You can't write everything off as 'motivation' or 'learning experience' for a guy who should have already been there done that. It's just making excuses for the fact that no matter what they do with him, he's never going to be over as a face to any crowds outside of children.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> kay


What the guy keeps blaming Daniel Bryan's fan whenever he is asked about being the winner of the worst booked Royal Rumble ever. Never mind the fact his words prior to the event didn't help his cause.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Poor Roman*

Having Roman pull a long promo was not at all. The crowd shit on badly. I was glad he talked back to the crowd though as it was more of a heelish thing to do. Maybe he should just turn heel. But no, the WWE has picked him to be the #2 face of the company. He has improved as a talker lately but I think it's better off for him to keep his promos short and simple.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> The problem stems from debut. Dean & Seth were both given character traits that developed into exaggerated versions of what they used to be. Dean went from wild to crazy, Seth from the thinker to mastermind...ish. Both of those are very possible progressions for their former characters. What was Roman's? He was big? Yeah. Strong? Yeah. Handsome? Yeah. But those aren't a personality. They never gave him a definite personality to began with, & now they're trying to make up for it when they should've done it years ago. Now it does have it's perks because he's a bit more flexible than a lot on the roster, so he can go into any program, but it doesn't help much when you're trying to get people to connect with somebody. It's especially bad because WWE can fuck up those without as solidified of a personality very easily (beanstalk) because they haven't pinned them down yet. And I really feel like they should let him chose what he wants to be.


right. there's not much that I disagree with what you just said. when it comes to Dean's character I won't allow myself to go into a tangent about that and derail the conversation, but there's something unnatural to me about that character progression. he's supposed to be unhinged, but through the lens of WWE's corporate PG structure he just comes off as the Walt Disney version of Brian Pillman. that character is DYING to come out but it simply can't be allowed because it depends too much on risk-taking. whether he's face or heel, he'll keep running into that proverbial brick wall. the best they can do if book him as a self-controlled lunatic on effective medication -- if that makes any sense. he's still kinda cool and lovable as a one-dimensional version of what he's supposed to be, but it's hard to nail consistancy with a character like that


at least Reigns is more enigmatic so it's easier to experiment with him because you have a blank canvas to work with, but you can only push it so far until people start associating him with the behavior they're giving him. he loses that magic if you destroy that illusion of the silent badass. even trying to play the sympathy card with him has to be handled delicately and it can't be overdone to death. if they want to destroy that illusion then it's fine, but then there's no looking back. it's harder for him because he's spotlighted during his crucial development process and people tend to chip away and criticize the things that are being spotlighted the most


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

The talking back to the crowd was a bit...weak.

Shame its not the AE anymore. Most of the roster from that time would have told them to shut the fuck up or 





But instead we got a "PLEASE GUYS,CHILL THIS IS REAL LIFE".

Even Owens did it better


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea well I'm sick of his protection too but who cares when it's the midcard? *You guys are more invested in Roman's failure than you are in your own guy's success*.


You're damn right we are, because Roman's success will be our guys failure. The last decade proved that as soon as a superstar gets the megapush, everyone else will be below him. And frankly Reigns it's the last guy I'd like to see miles above everyone else; I already had to witness Cena going over Angle, Jericho, Christian and a shit ton of other superstar far more talented than him, I don't need a repeat.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Just finished watching. That was fucking hilarious

"THIS IS REAL LIFE!" :lmao

They need to have him continue cutting promos like this instead of the wannabe badass stuff.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

fpalm fpalm

I want to like Roman, I really do. But every time I get close to enjoying him again, he cuts a promo like that. That was pretty awful. He tried, bless his heart, but he still isn't ready. They really need to put the US title on him and let him grow.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

He's just not good enough in any aspect of the business.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

I didn't think his promo was that bad. To begin with anyway, it kind of fell apart at the end but at least WWE are giving him material where he don't cut horrible one liners and jokes, they are finally treating him like the bad ass he should be

I do feel Roman more than anyone gets way more heat than he deserves, the man has improved in more areas than one, its a shame now because I find myself liking him more out of pity because of the ridiculous heat he gets from blind haters!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

Oh are we still pretending Chicago are a good crowd... they've been living of the back of MITB11 for years now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Poor Roman*

What I'd like to know is why people are bitching about a mid-card feud?

Reigns? #2 face? Really? #2 face and in this feud? Hello?

They've gotten him hella far away from the title picture and you're mad that he's in a feud with Wyatt who has absolutely zero direction because nobody knows what to do with his batshit crazy character?

Like, there's only so much to bitch about Roman. I disliked him being in the main event FURIOUSLY, but come on now. This feud doesn't mean jack shit; it's an on-going storyline between past Shield members and the Wyatt Family.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

Last night's RAW was god awful. 


They should not had Roman in the ring cutting mic time, he should of being in a backstage story sequence. 

They need to stop wasting those moments on the Authority. The crowd should have been booing the segments that involved Kane.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Excellent, but that's the way it is. Remember the spear Reigns did on the table to Bray? He should of got way more credit for that, but instead he got the old no sell from the IWC. He puts up a great match against Big Show when everyone was claiming it would get hijacked. People don't acknowledge it.* He has the match of the night when people thought the ladder match (which was below average) would steal the show. Gets no credit for it.*


*
*

What PPV are you talking about ? I really hope you're not talking about MITB because it would be laughable to call the MITB match better than Owens/Cena and Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> The thing that kinda pisses me, is how we get all these threads on a low point, but never get opposite threads on the high points.
> 
> [Reigns gets pop of the night in fucking Philidelphia]
> 
> ...


I just read this entire thread and didn't see anyone say this. Easy on the exaggeration there Romeo.

It was an awful promo in front of a difficult crowd that got punished because of it. Not much else he can do than chalk it up to a tough day at the office. I wouldn't blame the crowd for booing that shit feud for going on for so long either.

For the record, people saying that Bray owned him or that he is somehow "so much better" on the mic than Reigns because of his retort are full of it. Wyatt is just about as overrated in general as Reigns is underrated. It's actually kind of amusing that they're feuding with each other.

Also for the record: I didn't change the thread title but I wish I had.

:heston


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Godway said:


> There's no positive to be had from that promo. You're once again watching some dope stand there getting shit on, pretending it's no big deal while it's actually a very big deal. He's "motivated"???? If he wasn't motivated already, then he should find a new line of work. The company already invested millions into attempting to make Reigns a star. There isn't any more "Roman is now getting hungry!" shit. He isn't a prospect. He didn't just come up a month ago. You can't write everything off as 'motivation' or 'learning experience' for a guy who should have already been there done that. It's just making excuses for the fact that no matter what they do with him, he's never going to be over as a face to any crowds outside of children.


He came up 3 years ago. He's been in the wrestling business for 5 years. He's still green and still improving. You can't expect anyone to be complete at anything they do in 3 years. Look at some other wrestlers:

Randy Orton debuted in 2000, became world champion in 2004, but imho his best work came in 2009. Chris Jericho reached his peak after 18 years of being a professional wrestler.

Dwayne was "Die Rocky Die" and much less over than Reigns is now before he made it with The Rock character.

Nobody who could ever be called a top guy was top guy right away.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

The best thing they could have done last night and generally is have Reigns turn on the fan's, embrace the hate, say they are holding him back and then eventually make him full heel by turning on Ambrose. Hes never going to get rid of the mixed/negative reactions wit going full heel first. Hes not helped by the fact that everyone knows Vince wants him to be Cena 2.0, they keep giving him promo tune that is too long and too scripted and to make it worse he's facing the best talker WWE has. If he were too go full blown heel I think he could really get over as a top face if the turn is at the right time vs the right person. I felt sorry for him tonight because I blame whoever thought having him cut that promo was a good idea in Chicago. Bizarre decsion.

Hopefully Reigns will lose at HIAC and Bray goes after the title or The Authority and then the night after Reigns/Ambrose in tag match vs Strowman/Harper and Reigns begins a feud with Dean. Blaming the fans and Dean for him losing to the Wyatt's and losing his main event shot. However it's more likley Reigns squashes Wyatt and gets long promos about how he's great and then he is going to win title, rumble, tag team titles, US title, intercontinental title, NXT title and be in every match at WM. Ok that may be a slight exaggeration but the point being he's getting his monster push regardless and hes gonna break Punks record.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

This is what I hate about today's babyfaces. 

Could you imagine Steve Austin or The Rock in that predicament? They'd both, in no uncertain terms, tell the crowd where to go. 

CM Punk was the perfect example as to how to deal with that situation when he called out that guy on Live TV. It's so unrealistic that a grown man who's "pissed off" would accept the abuse without retaliating.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

OP, I wouldnt be happy if my favorite got the exact opposite reaction of what he was looking for. Hopefully, for Reigns, this is just a product of Chicago and not the beginning of another round of anti Roman fervor.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Hopefully this motivates the hell outta him :reigns2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

That promo was pretty awful. Bad delivery. Random elongating of words. It wouldn't be half as bad if it was unscripted though. They write this stuff. :ann1


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Well he did try to be as organic as possible but you could tell he was shaken up by the 2nd part. Honestly I think he's the most manipulated star-level Wrestler in quite a while. He really doesn't like beeing hated. In that regard he's the anti-Cena...I guess that explains his work-rate.

It won't be for long before he and Cena sit together and Cena tells him to just shit on the matches and get pushed regardless of what they chant - if it hasn't happened already. Everybody likes to see confirmation, and if Roman doesn't get cheered by smark crowds despite his hard work I wouldn't be surprised if he gives it up and just phones it in. If you work hard on improving yourself and still get shat on, what's the point? But neckbeards don't think that far.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

*I did like Roman's retort, "What ya'll can't hear me or somthin'?"

It feels like this whole hating Roman is old news. The promo wasn't that great, but he cut it quite fine.*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

It was pretty cringeworthy. After a while, just wanted him to stop talking and leave the ring and so did the audience :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

At least he's getting a reaction, thats better than his IWC adored former team mate who cuts promos to dead crowds.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Sounds like this was probably the most entertaining part of the show, and I missed it :floyd1

I'm surprised that he was given such a hard time considering Chicago has kinda lost it's smarky charm over the last few shows.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Unfortunately that was one of the worst promo's of the year. It seemed like he forgot his lines at some point and the crowd shit all over him. As much as I'd like to see Roman in the title picture these kind of promos shows that he don't belong there.

But overall Roman has had a great year and I hope he delivers next week.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Chicago are passionate wrestling fans and always a rowdy crowd, it was inevitable he was gonna get eaten up if he was to deliver some sub-par promo like he did.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Godway said:


> he's never going to be over as a face to any crowds outside of children.


Children is Vince's main target market nowadays. They are far more likely to spend (their parents) money on WWE merchandise than an adult is. His face of the company for the past 10 years has appealed mainly to children and that didn't make Vince change a thing!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

Reigns cutting a promo in Chicago was never going to end well unless he miraculously delivered the greatest promo ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*re: Poor Roman*

*I did not watch RAW, but fuck those fans. I like Wyatt even more but Reigns is not bad at all he is quite awesome. Also from what I heard the entire episode was "boring" so they should have chanted that all night they were just being lil bitches.*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

It was brutal :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Poor Roman*

Apparently every city that boo's Reigns is considered a smark city. Not just Chicago, but everywhere . He gets 5 cheers and people think he's a mainstream draw lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*

:heston


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

And this is why Reigns should turn heel. The excuses why he shouldn't are lame. And the excuses as to why he was sent out there to cut a dragged out promo are lamer.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Poor Roman*



Stinger Fan said:


> Apparently every city that boo's Reigns is considered a smark city. Not just Chicago, but everywhere . He gets 5 cheers and people think he's a mainstream draw lol


This!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

I was impressed with Roman last night. The promo was kinda shit, don't get me wrong, but he was trying. He really was, you could tell he was unsteady with stepping out of the box and engaging the crowd as best he could. It was awkward, but he kept it running pretty smoothly and really, truly, gave a concerted effort. What more could I ask for from a talent?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> OH, so now my point is even stronger, now he's disarming crowds 18 months into his singles career, even less time to prepare then.


One, he shouldn't have to be disarming them.
Two, he isn't disarming them. Responding is not disarming. They continued WHATing him or being completely uninterested in him.

Cena can disarm a crowd, Reigns cannot.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Stinger Fan said:


> Apparently every city that boo's Reigns is considered a smark city. Not just Chicago, but everywhere . He gets 5 cheers and people think he's a mainstream draw lol


Yeah, like the guy who is the face of the company for 10 years running gets cheered convincingly everywhere right?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Yeah, like the guy who is the face of the company for 10 years running gets cheered convincingly everywhere right?


What Cena always gets is a large reaction. Positive or negative, they always react in a huge way to him. Reigns does not. He gets a mild reaction for his entrance then silence and WHAT chants in his promo. That's not good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

:batista3





Promo was okay IMO, could've been better (or shorter).

Vince needs to let Roman be greater than alot of the scripts they give him, or turn the man heel.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Ithil said:


> What Cena always gets is a large reaction. Positive or negative, they always react in a huge way to him. Reigns does not. He gets a mild reaction for his entrance then silence and WHAT chants in his promo. That's not good.


Well I surely wouldn't call it a "mild" reaction by any standards, mild is what somebody like the Prime Time Players get, not Reigns.

Plus, this is the same crowd that was chanting "Husky Harris" at Wyatt so you can well guess how partisan they are to certain talents if that's the point of this thread. The crowd today was basically a party crowd hell bent on dissing anybody in anyway possible.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

A good talker would have talked over the WHAT and BORING chants. He wouldn't have addressed them and then appealed to the audience to basically invest in what he was saying. It made him look like such a tit and the Chicago crowd let him know it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Yeah, like the guy who is the face of the company for 10 years running gets cheered convincingly everywhere right?


Okay you're comparing Reigns to Cena? As if Cena is the standard for what you should want out of a babyface. It isn't. The crowd is split, if Cena is making all this money, imagine what a guy who was more over than Cena is. That's one of the reason to me why Cena isn't that great of a top guy. There's money left on the table and after 10 years of him shitting on guys, people are tired of the guy but they keep plowing away in spite of the fans. 

The only company who would do that to their *paying* customers


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

:draper2: I thought he was fine. He turned the crowd heckling around and the 'anyone but you' on Bray. I enjoyed the promo.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Well I surely wouldn't call it a "mild" reaction by any standards, mild is what somebody like the Prime Time Players get, not Reigns.
> 
> Plus, this is the same crowd that was chanting "Husky Harris" at Wyatt so you can well guess how partisan they are to certain talents if that's the point of this thread. The crowd today was basically a party crowd hell bent on dissing anybody in anyway possible.


So now "the crowd were just big meanyheads" even though Owens and Cesaro both got positive reactions. It was a small section of the crowd that chanted that at the very end of a very long segment and match that was boring the whole way.

You aren't going to discount this crowd by mentioning some other chant you didn't like. The Reigns segment was a trainwreck and plenty of it was his fault (the rest lies with the incredibly boring and pointless promo he had).


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Stinger Fan said:


> Okay you're comparing Reigns to Cena? As if Cena is the standard for what you should want out of a babyface. It isn't. The crowd is split, if Cena is making all this money, imagine what a guy who was more over than Cena is. That's one of the reason to me why Cena isn't that great of a top guy. There's money left on the table and after 10 years of him shitting on guys, people are tired of the guy but they keep plowing away in spite of the fans.
> 
> The only company who would do that to their *paying* customers


Not necessarily. Daniel Bryan was as over as any guy in the past 10 years heading into SummerSlam 13 and the buyrate couldn't even cross 300,000 which was comfortably above 350,000 a year before. 

Secondly, saying that there is somehow a strict correlation between a guy's crowd reaction and his drawing capability in 2015 is a falsehood because today, there is a vocal section of the crowd that can turn on you at any instant for reasons which have nothing to do with your performances. Reigns can become The Rock on the mic and some crowds would still be booing him, doesn't mean that he has failed as a draw. Even after the RR debacle and the "#CancelWWENetwork" fiasco (something which was supposed to run WWE out of business according to the financial experts on this forum), the domestic network subscriptions actually increased, substantially and the network crossed 1 Mil. just days after he won the Rumble. House show gates have always shown a positive trend with Reigns headlining even though many times he is the only guy headlining a tour who has not been a champion and yet he consistenly packs arenas. If Reigns is not a draw then nobody in the current generation of main eventers is.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: Poor Roman*

I liked the promo. Reigns handled himself well.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Ithil said:


> So now "the crowd were just big meanyheads" even though Owens and Cesaro both got positive reactions. It was a small section of the crowd that chanted that at the very end of a very long segment and match that was boring the whole way.
> 
> You aren't going to discount this crowd by mentioning some other chant you didn't like. The Reigns segment was a trainwreck and plenty of it was his fault (the rest lies with the incredibly boring and pointless promo he had).


Well what can you expect when the people were chanting "What" as soon as his first sentence ended, a promo can't be a trainwreck after one sentence right?

I'm not saying that Reigns delivered some superb promo and was hard done by the crowd, I'm basically implying that the whole thing was inevitable no matter what, it was almost like they had come prepared to shit on him, it looked that fabricated. Certianly can't put that down on that performance because he did incredible there to even complete the promo amidst such hostility, I seriously thought they'd hit Wyatt's music when he was pausing in the "Anyone but you" part.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Kostic said:


> He came up 3 years ago. He's been in the wrestling business for 5 years. He's still green and still improving. You can't expect anyone to be complete at anything they do in 3 years. Look at some other wrestlers:
> 
> Randy Orton debuted in 2000, became world champion in 2004, but imho his best work came in 2009. Chris Jericho reached his peak after 18 years of being a professional wrestler.
> 
> ...


You're being too optimistic. This is a rare case and in no way comparable to people like Chris Jericho, who was so fucking good he turned low card bullshit with masked Mexicans into the main event.

Roman bypassed the midcard. For a guy like him, who is a largely mediocre talent, that is absurd. And that is why he is such a colossal failure. The Shield protected him from being exposed, he got to be the hot tag guy who barely spoke. A role practically anyone with a good build can excel at. 

You're right though, Randy's initial push failed after he beat Benoit, and they immediately gutted him. But here's the difference: the roster had more depth back then. So they could derail Randy and let him figure shit out. He still went on to be a boring main eventer who didn't draw a dime, but they got something out of him as a main eventer. Reigns is looking like he'll be a worse version of Randy. 

They don't have the depth, and the audience doesn't have the patience. And frankly, Roman doesn't have the skill. He'll end up being like a hybrid of Orton and Batista, minus Batistas success and more along the lines of Orton.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Well what can you expect when the people were chanting "What" as soon as his first sentence ended, a promo can't be a trainwreck after one sentence right?
> 
> I'm not saying that Reigns delivered some superb promo and was hard done by the crowd, I'm basically implying that the whole thing was inevitable no matter what, it was almost like they had come prepared to shit on him, it looked that fabricated. Certianly can't put that down on that performance because he did incredible there to even complete the promo amidst such hostility, I seriously thought they'd hit Wyatt's music when he was pausing in the "Anyone but you" part.


They didn't come "prepared to shit on him". You make it sound calculated. They just didn't like him.
But a good promo can turn a hostile crowd around. Even Cena has done it with very hostile crowds who really do come prepared to hate him.

Reigns failed to do any of that, instead he got silence for most of his promo, when not getting WHAT chants.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Ithil said:


> They didn't come "prepared to shit on him". You make it sound calculated. *They just didn't like him.*
> But a good promo can turn a hostile crowd around. Even Cena has done it with very hostile crowds who really do come prepared to hate him.
> 
> Reigns failed to do any of that, instead he got silence for most of his promo, when not getting WHAT chants.


Well, you've said it. 

There was absolutely nothing in that Reigns' promo which was different from any of his other promos, hell in many ways it was much better. He addressed his feud from the start, gave his match at HIAC a perspective and gave a customary warning to Wyatt. A pretty standard promo that, but the people made it seem like Beanstalk 2.0 which it wasn't. Now obviously, there is no way someone who isn't known for his mic skills would suddenly start churning out great promos to turn around a crowd as hostile as that.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Well, you've said it.
> 
> There was absolutely nothing in that Reigns' promo which was different from any of his other promos, hell in many ways it was much better. He addressed his feud from the start, gave his match at HIAC a perspective and gave a customary warning to Wyatt. A pretty standard promo that, but the people made it seem like Beanstalk 2.0 which it wasn't. Now obviously, there is no way someone who isn't known for his mic skills would suddenly start churning out great promos to turn around a crowd as hostile as that.


Are crowds not allowed to like or dislike people in advance now?

Also, that promo was awful, both how it was written and delivered. It was a rote and slow recap of a long and so far quite boring angle that went on for far too long while saying nothing, and didn't get anyone excited for a Cell match that already feels very unneeded and undeserved.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Ithil said:


> Are crowds not allowed to like or dislike people in advance now?


You just reinforced my point on whether the reaction was spontaneous or not. They are allowed to cheer or boo whoever they wish, it's not anybody's business, but the argument that the promo was so horrible that it warranted such a response is false, it seemed more like an automated response to Reigns than a spontaneous one to Reigns' promo.



Ithil said:


> Also, that promo was awful, both how it was written and delivered. It was a rote and slow recap of a long and so far quite boring angle that went on for far too long while saying nothing, and didn't get anyone excited for a Cell match that already feels very unneeded and undeserved.


Do you really think that a crowd which starts their thunderous "WHAT?" fest barely a sentence into a promo has any capacity to listen to what the guy in the ring has to say?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*re: Poor Roman*

The crazy part for me is I watched the segment and thought nothing of it. I listened to Reigns talked laughed when he asked the nerds if they couldn't hear him. Then listened when he shut the nerds down with the this is real life line. Then watch his match thought it was a good way to protect both guys. Thought his punch to Bray at the end was a heel-like sucker punch. Then watched the rest of RAW. It wasn't until I came on this board that I even realized the Reigns thing was even a big deal. Sure it shows how important the guy is that a basic run of the mill mid-card promo can turn into one of the hottest topics on this board but, while watching I didn't see it as anything but status quo.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Well, you've said it.
> 
> *There was absolutely nothing in that Reigns' promo which was different from any of his other promos*, hell in many ways it was much better. He addressed his feud from the start, gave his match at HIAC a perspective and gave a customary warning to Wyatt. A pretty standard promo that, but the people made it seem like Beanstalk 2.0 which it wasn't. Now obviously, there is *no way someone who isn't known for his mic skills would suddenly start churning out great promos to turn around a crowd as hostile as that*.


It was much longer than almost everything he has had in the last months, actually. But that's not the point; the point is in your second statement. Yes, of course an average mic worker is not going to turn an hostile crowd around; but in that case, why is he out there cutting a promo? Why is he being groomed to be in a spot where being a good talker is a *MUST*?
I don't think the promo itself was the bad part: the bad part was Roman almost panicking at the reaction of that crowd.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> You just reinforced my point on whether the reaction was spontaneous or not. They are allowed to cheer or boo whoever they wish, it's not anybody's business, but the argument that the promo was so horrible that it warranted such a response is false, it seemed more like an automated response to Reigns than a spontaneous one to Reigns' promo.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that a crowd which starts their thunderous "WHAT?" fest barely a sentence into a promo has any capacity to listen to what the guy in the ring has to say?


Many people get the "WHAT?" chant nowadays. That "Teacher Lady" promo from Bray Wyatt not only started with a much louder and longer barrage of those chants but he got them cheering and singing along with him by the time it was over. In fact, I'm pretty sure this is the first time Reigns has had to deal with it on TV. He deserves no special treatment and ought to suck it up when a small pocket of fans want to trip him up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Poor Roman*

The promo wasn't good, if you are one of the people that shit on Rollins long promos this wasn't any different than one of them. But I am not really worried about the promo itself, anytime Reigns gets extended mic time like this, this is the results we get. He is trying to get better and work through it but obviously he isn't there yet.

The issue here is who in the hell thought it was a good idea to put Roman out there do cut a long, boring promo recapping a feud that has gone on to long already for alot of fans, in front of a Chicago crowd? That promo was doomed to fail the second it got approved by Vince to happen. Only thing I can figure that it was a test to gauge if "smark" crowds are going to accept or at least not shit on Reigns finally on top. Notice he mentioned the WWE title early on in the promo.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

And this is why Vince needs to stop with these cookie cutter babyface characters, they just don't work and are so uncompelling. 

Reigns should have followed Punk's lead and told them where to go. No man who is "pissed off" is going to accept that so tear into the crowd. No way would Austin, Rock, Taker, Brock etc stand there and accept it regardless if they're babyfaces or heels.

The John Cena doesn't work so cut it out! It's no wonder why the ratings are so bad considering Brock is the only character on the show who is a man.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



ste1592 said:


> It was much longer than almost everything he has had in the last months, actually. But that's not the point; the point is in your second statement. Yes, of course an average mic worker is not going to turn an hostile crowd around; but in that case, why is he out there cutting a promo? Why is he being groomed to be in a spot where being a good talker is a *MUST*?
> I don't think the promo itself was the bad part: the bad part was Roman almost panicking at the reaction of that crowd.


I would much rather commend him for trying to improve on his inadequacies cutting long promos in a difficult atmosphere than sitting in the back doing 100 retake interviews. He can either throw a hissy fit and decline mic time altogether or he can consistently cut promos infront of a live audience and gradually improve. I'm glad he has chosen the latter option.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



SUPERIOR said:


> Many people get the "WHAT?" chant nowadays. That "Teacher Lady" promo from Bray Wyatt not only started with a much louder and longer barrage of those chants but he got them cheering and singing along with him by the time it was over. In fact, I'm pretty sure this is the first time Reigns has had to deal with it on TV. He deserves no special treatment and ought to suck it up when a small pocket of fans want to trip him up.


I don't know what else you want from him. He ably completed the promo and left no point untouched.

And yes, Reigns is "sucking up" much more than any other normal talent would. He can easily go to Vince's office and henceforth decline any live mic time altogether seeing his standing with the management. It takes someone with guts to try to improve on their biggest weakness in the riskiest ways possible and he's doing it non hesitantly despite knowing that many times he will end up as the butt of all jokes and I respect him for that.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

There were a lot of people acting as if Roman had turned it around and had the fans back on his side which was stupid. That attitude just enables WWE to justify giving Reigns another push when he's not ready. Raw was another wake up call that Roman is not ready yet and he just doesn't have enough fan support and if his next main event push flops because of this lack of support, then that could kill him.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

People still think Roman is "badass"? :mj4


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> I would much rather commend him for trying to improve on his inadequacies cutting long promos in a difficult atmosphere than sitting in the back doing 100 retake interviews. He can either throw a hissy fit and decline mic time altogether or he can consistently cut promos infront of a live audience and gradually improve. I'm glad he has chosen the latter option.


I do think that he would have cut that promo even if he didn't want to, because he's not on him to decide (sadly). That said, is that really all he's got? Not even one minute into the promo, and he panicks because of a "what?" chant?

As @SUPERIOR said, a lot of superstars gets "what?" chant. Some of them are capable of turning them around, some are not, that's all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GF7S4go5gE


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



A-C-P said:


> The promo wasn't good, if you are one of the people that shit on Rollins long promos this wasn't any different than one of them. But I am not really worried about the promo itself, anytime Reigns gets extended mic time like this, this is the results we get. He is trying to get better and work through it but obviously he isn't there yet.
> 
> The issue here is who in the hell thought it was a good idea to put Roman out there do cut a long, boring promo recapping a feud that has gone on to long already for alot of fans, in front of a Chicago crowd? That promo was doomed to fail the second it got approved by Vince to happen. Only thing I can figure that it was a test to gauge if "smark" crowds are going to accept or at least not shit on Reigns finally on top.* Notice he mentioned the WWE title early on in the promo*.


For the first time in months. LITERALLY...MONTHS. This is a huge part of the reason why I'm disconnected with Reigns' "character". He always goes through the motions whenever he faces adversity and always seems to brush things off that should have a huge chip on his shoulder whether he's a face or a heel. He gets screwed out of the WWE Championship in his first WM main event and he gives away an open contract for a world title match away without the slightest bit of hesitation. He goes off to fight Wyatt for screwing him out of the briefcase and has NOW just gained sight on why they were fighting to begin with as if for months now, he was just nonchalantly going with the flow like nothing mattered. This is practically the opposite of how they booked Jeff Hardy's ascension to his first world title win. You could literally taste the disappointment radiating off of him every time Hardy failed to win the big one. All I taste here is apathy.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

No he sucks. Him Ryback and the indy midgets need to gtfo.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

Edit: Double post.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



ste1592 said:


> I do think that he would have cut that promo even if he didn't want to, because he's not on him to decide (sadly). That said, is that really all he's got? Not even one minute into the promo, and he panicks because of a "what?" chant?
> 
> As @SUPERIOR said, a lot of superstars gets "what?" chant. Some of them are capable of turning them around, some are not, that's all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GF7S4go5gE


You got to take into consideration that he isn't a natural mic worker like a Bray Wyatt, so he has to take his weakness into cognizance and put himself into situations that won't be comfortable like this one to improve. It may come off looking awful like last night but rest assured, the next time he ever faces such a crowd he would know better about how to deal with it and that's something only experience can teach you.

Let's get real, Reigns has NO obligation to be cutting such long promos. The guy was one of the most popular guys on the roster last year just on the back of his charisma, this year he has built on his wrestling skills to become one of the most dependable ring workers in the company with one of the best catalogue of matches this year. Now, he is taking the lead in improving on the only major flaw he has- mic skills, despite knowing what would follow him on occasions such as. He is a sure shot future champion and a major player in the coming years, him trying to improve on his biggest weakness to become the best professional wrestler he can become should be a matter of praise, not ridicule.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> I don't know what else you want from him. He ably completed the promo and left no point untouched.


For his character not to suck so I don't find a perfectly logical reason to boo him when he wins the Royal Rumble again. Oh and for his mic skills to not be among the worst on the actively appearing roster. That's a start.



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> And yes, Reigns is "sucking up" much more than any other normal talent would. He can easily go to Vince's office and henceforth decline any live mic time altogether seeing his standing with the management. It takes someone with guts to try to improve on their biggest weakness in the riskiest ways possible and he's doing it non hesitantly despite knowing that many times he will end up as the butt of all jokes and I respect him for that.


It's also foolhardy when he doesn't even seem to have the basics down. This was the equivalent of dropping a marble from an airplane 11,000 feet in the air and hoping it lands in a glass of water down below. Okay, maybe not that bad but he wasn't getting a warm welcome and he should've known that and it wasn't even like they were that hostile. I'd say that 30% of the crowd gave him a hard time but some posters ITT make it seem like he came out unscathed from a muderous onslaught of diatribe.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



SUPERIOR said:


> For his character not to suck so I don't find a perfectly logical reason to boo him when he wins the Royal Rumble again. Oh and for his mic skills to not be among the worst on the actively appearing roster. That's a start.


Liking his character or not is your prerogative and it's subjective.





SUPERIOR said:


> It's also foolhardy when he doesn't even seem to have the basics down. This was the equivalent of dropping a marble from an airplane 11,000 feet in the air and hoping it lands in a glass of water down below. Okay, maybe not that bad but he wasn't getting a warm welcome and he should've known that and it wasn't even like they were that hostile. I'd say that 30% of the crowd gave him a hard time but some posters ITT make it seem like he came out unscathed from a muderous onslaught of diatribe.


Compare it with any of his promos in 2014 and try telling me with a straight face that there is no improvement. The thing is that you refuse to look at the bigger picture. Reigns can be a permanent fixture in the main event for 10 years without even cutting a single live promo because his charisma and ring skills would make sure that he makes tons of money for the company. He didn't get over last year on the back of his mic skills and he has no obligation to try to improve on a factor which isn't his bread and butter. The fact that he is taking the lead trying to become the best performer he can be by trying to improve on the mic at the cost of some ridicule is commendable because he actually improves and doesn't stagnate like Rollins, if he continues this way, come Oct 2016, I wouldn't be surprised if he becomes a better mic worker than Rollins ever was.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*re: Poor Roman*

Eh, wasn't really on Reigns. Any wrestler could have gotten the boring script/lines he had and it still wouldn't have worked. WTF were they thinking writing that for a city like Chicago of all places.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



OwenSES said:


> There were a lot of people acting as if Roman had turned it around and had the fans back on his side which was stupid. That attitude just enables WWE to justify giving Reigns another push when he's not ready. Raw was another wake up call that Roman is not ready yet and he just doesn't have enough fan support and if his next main event push flops because of this lack of support, then that could kill him.


So WWE should judge whether or not to push a guy based on a few nerds in a smarky city? I could understand if he was universally hated last night but he wasn't plus he handled them well and shut them down. Personally, I think Reigns is the guy heel or face who should be the IC or US Champion soon. But, if last night was WWE's way to gauge whether or not he should be pushed to the World Title scene then there was nothing to say he shouldn't be.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



tbp82 said:


> So WWE should judge whether or not to push a guy based on a few nerds in a smarky city? I could understand if he was universally hated last night but he wasn't plus he handled them well and shut them down. Personally, I think Reigns is the guy heel or face who should be the IC or US Champion soon. But, if last night was WWE's way to gauge whether or not he should be pushed to the World Title scene then there was nothing to say he shouldn't be.


Wrestlemania is usually a smarky crowd. If he is in a big world title match or main event like what is rumored then yes that's a big problem because he will get booed out the building... again. 

I agree with you that he should have a run as U.S or I.C champ. It will get the fans off his back because he can earn his way back to the top and show what qualities he has. At the moment fans hate him because they see him as the chosen one and fear that he will be the next John Cena. 10 years on top and all that.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> You just reinforced my point on whether the reaction was spontaneous or not. They are allowed to cheer or boo whoever they wish, it's not anybody's business, but the argument that the promo was so horrible that it warranted such a response is false, it seemed more like an automated response to Reigns than a spontaneous one to Reigns' promo.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that a crowd which starts their thunderous "WHAT?" fest barely a sentence into a promo has any capacity to listen to what the guy in the ring has to say?


Do you think every promo that gets WHATed stays that way? He couldn't handle it, others can and have.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



OwenSES said:


> Wrestlemania is usually a smarky crowd. If he is in a big world title match or main event like what is rumored then yes that's a big problem because he will get booed out the building... again.
> 
> *I agree with you that he should have a run as U.S or I.C champ. *It will get the fans off his back because he can earn his way back to the top and show what qualities he has. At the moment fans hate him because they see him as the chosen one and fear that he will be the next John Cena. 10 years on top and all that.



That's the one thing I don't understand about WWE and Reigns is why he hasn't been in the mid-card title picture yet. The last two wrestlemanis they had perfect opportunities to get him the US Title. At 30 they had already planted seeds of dissent between him and Ambrose and fans would've accepted him taking the US Title in a triple threat match with Ambrose and Rollins then last year you had a great heel in Rusev and Reigns both up and coming this could have a been a solid mid-card title feud for both guys. I'll take it a step further and say even now. You got the top guy in John Cena on his way out for a while and you need someone for him to drop the belt to. What better way to put Reigns over than have him answer the open challenge and put a beatdown on Cena along the way?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Poor Roman*

The same people that booed him incessantly are probably the same geeks on this board who said he would be WWE Champion and main-eventer by the summer.... Then by the fall... Now, apparently, by Rumble. I'm sure they'll get it right one day, just like the people predicting the end of the world... It will come eventually, then everyone will say, "See! I told you they have a hard-on for Reigns!"

He's a midcarder floundering in a pointless feud, what is the hate about? Smarks are never happy.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

ste1592 said:


> CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:
> 
> 
> > I would much rather commend him for trying to improve on his inadequacies cutting long promos in a difficult atmosphere than sitting in the back doing 100 retake interviews. He can either throw a hissy fit and decline mic time altogether or he can consistently cut promos infront of a live audience and gradually improve. I'm glad he has chosen the latter option.
> ...



Looking back on that promo and in general, Bray Wyatt could easily get a great following as a tweener/face. He has the catchphrases and mic skills. Easy to sell how everyone's following him. Have him stalk and destroy the Authority, tear down the machine and end the Authority angle. Til HHH returns for mania. Fresh feuds and someone the crowds could get behind due to his promo skills and charisma instead of trying force someone who isn't ready yet. Baffles me how they book WWE these days, it's like a whole roster of missed opportunities and badly booked talent. With the rosters avaiable to them from their while pool how can they produce such a boring weekly show and then book NXT. People say it's never been the same since the competition died but it's got worse since they have their own network.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



The_It_Factor said:


> The same people that booed him incessantly are probably the same geeks on this board who said he would be WWE Champion and main-eventer by the summer.... Then by the fall... Now, apparently, by Rumble. I'm sure they'll get it right one day, just like the people predicting the end of the world... It will come eventually, then everyone will say, "See! I told you they have a hard-on for Reigns!"
> 
> He's a midcarder floundering in a pointless feud, what is the hate about? Smarks are never happy.


He's not entertaining to them. That's what they hate. And there's nothing wrong with it. 

Still using the pretend "smarks" boogyman :kobe8


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Ithil said:


> Do you think every promo that gets WHATed stays that way? He couldn't handle it, others can and have.


Where did I claim that he is a good enough mic worker to negotiate that? My point is that it's better to try and fail than fail to try because such experiences only help you to deal better with such circumstances in the future and eventually help you in getting better on the mic itself even if it comes at the cost of some ridicule.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Poor Roman*

The crowd first started chanting "What" to Roman. When he questioned them it seems that pissed them off. It took a smark in the audience a few moments to come up with the "BORING" chant. But Roman shouldn't feel bad: Bray Wyatt got "BORING" chants too when he a gave a promo before. But of course people here didn't make a big deal about that.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

His promo wasn't that bad in all honesty. It just seemed sort of unnecessary, if he just focused on the "anybody but you" stuff instead of the long ass recap it would have been better. The funny thing is I was dumb enough to believe he was gonna turn heel there especially when he went on about Wyatt always saying "anybody but you" as it would have the perfect moment to just let loose on the fans then I remembered he was facing Wyatt in 2 weeks at HIAC so it'd make no sense right now.

Anyway, I felt bad for the dude cause the fans really went in. The sooner this dumbass feud with Wyatt ends the better.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

I was disappointed in Chicago the last time RAW was there (was expecting more CM Punk chants), but man last night was hilarious!!!! You could tell they shook him up "_What you guys cant hear me?_" then he starts talking bout his kids and fighting for his family.........._*BORING! *_ *BORING!
* 

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

I cant remeber the last time the crowd shat on someone like that and im not even hating on Roman anymore, im fine w/his place on the card right now.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

During the RTWM, I was a harsh a critic of Reigns as anybody, and most of those critiques remain justified. However, WWE made the decision to cool off his push and work on building him up more organically. Last night's promo is, like it or not, a part of that process. Was it the best promo I've ever seen? No, but it wasn't the worst either. I actually commend Reigns for sticking his neck out like that in Chicago of all places. 

Many have stated, "Why throw him to the lions like that" and I can only reply, "How else is he supposed to improve?" Today's superstars do not have the benefit of the great mic workers like Savage or Dusty who honed their craft on the territories night after night. Now their growth has to occur on screen in front of the world. The only way to do this is to give them the ball and let them fall on their face if they must. They should be doing this more often with more superstars, imo. After Cesaro's "four ropes" botch they should have put him back out again the next week to get more practice. WWE is too afraid to let guys off the leash for this exact reason; fans will pounce all over even the smallest of mistakes.

tl;dr Reigns held his own with a rough crowd, keep putting the mic in his hands and he will keep improving.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Trublez said:


> His promo wasn't that bad in all honesty. It just seemed sort of unnecessary, if he just focused on the "anybody but you" stuff instead of the long ass recap it would have been better. *The funny thing is I was dumb enough to believe he was gonna turn heel there especially when he went on about Wyatt always saying "anybody but you"* as it would have the perfect moment to just let loose on the fans then I remembered he was facing Wyatt in 2 weeks at HIAC so it'd make no sense right now.
> 
> Anyway, I felt bad for the dude cause the fans really went in. The sooner this dumbass feud with Wyatt ends the better.


I thought the same thing, too. I was kinda at the edge of my seat for that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



Solf said:


> The first part is true, but addressing the fans was the right choice to make. It was just too hard to recover from that, and you could see he was definately having a hard time focusing, but he'd have looked ten times dumber had he stood there nervously and kept going on that awful promo while trying to cover the chants.
> 
> The crowd sure got rowdy, but tbh, it was to be expected. The promo in itself was atrocious.


Not when they are chanting BORNG, you never address that. The what chant, sure address that, but I was more referring to addressing the fans when they are chanting boring, and he comes back with, Nah this isn't boring, this is real life.

That was just awful.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Liking his character or not is your prerogative and it's subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Rollins is "stagnated" compared to Reigns. Rollins has peaked. There's nowhere else for him to go. This is his limit while Reigns is a relatively new wrestler trying to find his footing. Great, he didn't completely shit the bed by having dead air of him just standing there black for 10 seconds. That's really not saying much in the improvement department when he goes from horrendous to bad.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*

ohh now I remeber, last time the crowd did that was when RAW Brooklyn turned on a Divas match.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: Poor Roman*



SUPERIOR said:


> Of course Rollins is "stagnated" compared to Reigns. Rollins has peaked. There's nowhere else for him to go. This is his limit while Reigns is a relatively new wrestler trying to find his footing. Great, he didn't completely shit the bed by having dead air of him just standing there black for 10 seconds. That's really not saying much in the improvement department when he goes from horrendous to bad.


Rollins has peaked on the mic? There is no such thing as a "peak" as far as public speaking is concerned, if, at 29, he and his well wishers are content with sustained mediocrity then I'm afraid I've got nothing to add here. But then don't try to shift the blame of his next sub-par 20 minute promo on the writers because he has apparently "peaked" and this is the best he has to offer.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Poor Roman*

I never thought that the 'What?' chants are stupid. Now I'm starting to see why people hate them.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Was there even a time when Roman Reigns wasn't getting heat? I mean post-Shield.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman*

I've seen worse from him, but i think with people's opinions of him combined with a generally poor product being put on by the WWE right now, he was never going to be well received. I think he's trying to talk with a certain level of intensity but it just falls quite flat for me. I reckon he'd be better on the mic as a heel and if he was allowed a little bit more freedom.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Rollins has peaked on the mic? There is no such thing as a "peak" as far as public speaking is concerned, if, at 29, he and his well wishers are content with sustained mediocrity then I'm afraid I've got nothing to add here. But then don't try to shift the blame of his next sub-par 20 minute promo on the writers because he has apparently "peaked" and this is the best he has to offer.


Pssh, I'm far from someone who gives Rollins a free pass for months of sleep inducing promos, which he has a part in playing. By the way, there's a difference between public speaking and acting. What wrestlers do, playing a character, fits way towards the latter. It's not hard to believe you'd hit your peak in something like acting.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman*



The_It_Factor said:


> The same people that booed him incessantly are probably the same geeks on this board who said he would be WWE Champion and main-eventer by the summer.... Then by the fall... Now, apparently, by Rumble. I'm sure they'll get it right one day, just like the people predicting the end of the world... It will come eventually, then everyone will say, "See! I told you they have a hard-on for Reigns!"
> 
> He's a midcarder floundering in a pointless feud, what is the hate about? Smarks are never happy.


"They're, uhhhh, NERDS!"

What a shitty argument. Yeah, a midcarder, that's why he had a long promo and has a Hell in a Cell match at the PPV. Because they don't REALLY care about him right? That's why it was only him and Cena in the ring in that cancer segment last week while everyone else was on the ramp, right?

That you can watch WWE and convince yourself that not only are WWE not aiming for Reigns as their next top guy, but that anyone who thinks so must be a "nerd smark" (if you're not a smark, what are you? A mark?) is hilarious.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman*



SUPERIOR said:


> Pssh, I'm far from someone who gives Rollins a free pass for months of sleep inducing promos, which he has a part in playing. By the way, there's a difference between public speaking and acting. What wrestlers do, playing a character, fits way towards the latter. It's not hard to believe you'd hit your peak in something like acting.


I don't believe that any form of art has a ceiling as such. Even if you look at John Cena, a guy who has apparently been the same for 10+ years.. take out a typical John Cena match and a typical John Cena promo from let's say 2008 and 2015 and you would notice a world of difference, the guy has obviously got better and better which has allowed him to sustain the same gimmick for so long.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman*

Do not care


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



tbp82 said:


> That's the one thing I don't understand about WWE and Reigns is why he hasn't been in the mid-card title picture yet. The last two wrestlemanis they had perfect opportunities to get him the US Title. At 30 they had already planted seeds of dissent between him and Ambrose and fans would've accepted him taking the US Title in a triple threat match with Ambrose and Rollins then last year you had a great heel in Rusev and Reigns both up and coming this could have a been a solid mid-card title feud for both guys. I'll take it a step further and say even now. You got the top guy in John Cena on his way out for a while and you need someone for him to drop the belt to. What better way to put Reigns over than have him answer the open challenge and put a beatdown on Cena along the way?


Yeah I guess the sucess of the Shield as faces took the WWE by surprise and they thought they had three ready main eventer's right there. I feel bad for Reigns because it's not really his fault, the company should have been aware the backlash that would happen at RR 2015. WWE fans have long memory's and Reigns will probably keep getting mixed reactions so he'll have to turn heel to get to that main event level.

Yeah I agree that would be a good way to start. Reigns accepting Cena's challenge and maybe cheat to win and later attack Cena to solidify a heel turn. He can always turn face a year or two later and become even bigger than before.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman*

That was a god awful promo that dragged on far too long. It was boring, he was basically rambling about nonsense almost as if he was reading a book to a child before bed.

It was awful, boring and useless...


----------



## Graubert (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman*

The smarks were pissed that their stupid "what"-chant didn't work, so as an act of defiance they resorted to "boring"-chants although it wasn't boring.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Fringe said:


> During the RTWM, I was a harsh a critic of Reigns as anybody, and most of those critiques remain justified. However, WWE made the decision to cool off his push and work on building him up more organically. Last night's promo is, like it or not, a part of that process. Was it the best promo I've ever seen? No, but it wasn't the worst either. I actually commend Reigns for sticking his neck out like that in Chicago of all places.
> 
> Many have stated, "Why throw him to the lions like that" and I can only reply, *"How else is he supposed to improve?"* Today's superstars do not have the benefit of the great mic workers like Savage or Dusty who honed their craft on the territories night after night. Now their growth has to occur on screen in front of the world. The only way to do this is to give them the ball and let them fall on their face if they must. They should be doing this more often with more superstars, imo. After Cesaro's "four ropes" botch they should have put him back out again the next week to get more practice. WWE is too afraid to let guys off the leash for this exact reason; fans will pounce all over even the smallest of mistakes.
> 
> tl;dr Reigns held his own with a rough crowd, keep putting the mic in his hands and he will keep improving.



The bolded part is the key point; you ask, and rightfully so, how is he supposed to improve if they don't let him go out and cut live promos? And obviously the answer is "there is not other way then go out every night and cut a promo", I think almost everyone agrees on that. But, as a paying customer, I'd ask: why should I take shit promo after shit promo because he has to develop? Why do I have to witness is evolution into a main event caliber, when there's a roster stacked with people far more talented (or at least ready) than him? I mean, we knew he was going to get a rocket push even before the Shield split, and we knew he wasn't ready. That shitfest of the Royal Rumble happened, and it was clear as sun that they were going to hold back everyone else because Roman was going to have a superpush, when clearly not ready.
My question to you is: why do I have to see this man booked as a main event talent (even like a face of the company, if I may say) when he is still developing a character and honing his craft? John Cena wasn't booked this strong until he was WWE champion for the first time.

To sum it up and make it quick: why Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Rusev, Kevin Owens are booked like regular upper midcarder despite being more ready and talented than Roman Reigns? Why can't they have their run on top until Reigns is ready and can have his?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



OwenSES said:


> Yeah I guess the sucess of the Shield as faces took the WWE by surprise and they thought they had three ready main eventer's right there. I feel bad for Reigns because it's not really his fault, the company should have been aware the backlash that would happen at RR 2015. WWE fans have long memory's and Reigns will probably keep getting mixed reactions so he'll have to turn heel to get to that main event level.
> 
> Yeah I agree that would be a good way to start. *Reigns accepting Cena's challenge and maybe cheat to win and later attack Cena to solidify a heel turn. He can always turn face a year or two later and become even bigger than before.*




Now here we have a problem. IF Reigns were to cheat to beat Cena then he'd probably get cheered by the nerds for it. Triple H has said as much about Cena that if they turn him heel then the people booing him will start cheering him which defeats the purpose.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Graubert said:


> The smarks were pissed that their stupid "what"-chant didn't work, so as an act of defiance they resorted to "boring"-chants although it wasn't boring.


This is pretty much what happened. It was a classic case of "Smark Defense Mode."


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Graubert said:


> The smarks were pissed that their stupid "what"-chant didn't work, so as an act of defiance they resorted to "boring"-chants although it wasn't boring.


only it WAS boring. what kind of dormant audience wants to sit through a glorified recap monologue by a guy that seems to be going through the motions? unless you're charismatic like The Rock, there's no way to make that work infront of a crowd begging to be entertained


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman*



ste1592 said:


> My question to you is: why do I have to see this man booked as a main event talent (even like a face of the company, if I may say) when he is still developing a character and honing his craft? John Cena wasn't booked this strong until he was WWE champion for the first time.
> 
> To sum it up and make it quick: why Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Rusev, Kevin Owens are booked like regular upper midcarder despite being more ready and talented than Roman Reigns? Why can't they have their run on top until Reigns is ready and can have his?


Your guess is as good as mine. To be fair, Reigns, at least since Wrestlemania, has not been booked in the actual main event. That said, I pretty much agree with most of what you posted. Both Wyatt and Ambrose should have had a run with the title by now. My main point remains, however; the only way anyone will get better on the mic is to get out there every night and practice. The "protection" they have given Reigns has hurt him more than anything.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman*

Did the fans start getting restless when Ryback gave that long promo about his life journey?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman*

He don't care. He is getting pushed either way


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



tbp82 said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> Now here we have a problem. IF Reigns were to cheat to beat Cena then he'd probably get cheered by the nerds for it. Triple H has said as much about Cena that if they turn him heel then the people booing him will start cheering him which defeats the purpose.


True. I guess Reigns turning on Ambrose is the best way then. The "Smark fans" and casuals will still cheer Ambrose over heel Reigns imo.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Fringe said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. To be fair, Reigns, at least since Wrestlemania, has not been booked in the actual main event. That said, I pretty much agree with most of what you posted. Both Wyatt and Ambrose should have had a run with the title by now. My main point remains, however; the only way anyone will get better on the mic is to get out there every night and practice. *The "protection" they have given Reigns has hurt him more than anything*.


Exactly. I don't blame Reigns for that obviously, but since I have no way to let know the WWE that I don't want to nurse Reings while he grows to main event level, and especially to see him squash all my favourites just like Cena, I'd boo him as hard as I can.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman*

Yeah, promo was kinda weak, he should've booed for it. He really does need to turn heel here in the next few months. Still don't know what they're waiting on. That said, I'm surprised Chicago was so harsh to him. They went easy on him at ER and I figured they'd go even easier on him last night, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



OwenSES said:


> True. I guess Reigns turning on Ambrose is the best way then. The "Smark fans" and casuals will still cheer Ambrose over heel Reigns imo.


That is a better options the casuals will watch the show and enjoy it regardless but the geeks are hard to judge since they don't really care they just go against the grain for the purpose of atttention.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

Worst wrestler on the roster.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman*



ste1592 said:


> Exactly. I don't blame Reigns for that obviously, but since I have no way to let know the WWE that I don't want to nurse Reings while he grows to main event level, and especially to see him squash all my favourites just like Cena, I'd boo him as hard as I can.


Just wondering, how many of your faves has Reigns squashed?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*

He needs to not touch a mic again.. Commercials breaks from sports to see that was almost worth watching commercials. Im an awful public speaker but Roman isnt either just keep him away from it.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Just wondering, how many of your faves has Reigns squashed?


I read again my post, and I have to say that it's not very clear; what I meant is that as soon him (or anyone else, because that's how WWE book their top babyface) gets to the top, he will squash all my favourites, just like Cena. Sounds better?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman*

One thing that's getting lost in all this is how the crowd reacted to Reigns in the closing of the match. They liked his superman punches to Harper and Stromaun and they liked his sucker punch to Bray. So although the segment has been blowed outta proportion Reigns finished the night on a positive note


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman*



tbp82 said:


> One thing that's getting lost in all this is how the crowd reacted to Reigns in the closing of the match. They liked his superman punches to Harper and Stromaun and they liked his sucker punch to Bray. So although the segment has been blowed outta proportion Reigns finished the night on a positive note


YES! And that slap/punch to Bray had me like hh Damn that was great! All was forgiven after that. And also that the match ended up being pretty decent considering Braun is green AF.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Headliner said:


> Besides getting eviscerated from start to finish, what really made me laugh was how they chanted boring and he said "NAH THIS AIN'T BORING, THIS REAL LIFE" :lmao:lmao
> 
> The fuck are you talking about this ain't real life:lmao


Lol


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

I think Roman has tried to improve, but he just isn't an Alpha Dog even though they try to present him as one. He doesn't have it like that, but not many on the current roster does.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

I liked his 'what can't you guys hear me' which killed the WHAT chants.

But the promo was horrendous. Give the guy short snippets, not chapters of script to memorise.

He works best when he keeps it short and sweet.

The reaction wasn't even that bad. Imagine if that was a proper Chicago (2006/2011) crowd.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

sad stori:

ramen rains cuttin a promo in chicago


rt if u cri evrytiem :mj2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



tbp82 said:


> That is a better options the casuals will watch the show and enjoy it regardless but the geeks are hard to judge since they don't really care they just go against the grain for the purpose of atttention.


Gotta love the salty Reigns mongs who are so deluded they can't fathom that some people are just not entertained by their Jesus.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

LMAO! 
I can't believe Roman Reigns promo in where the crowd chanted boring got 33 pages. 


I wonder if Seth Rollin's boring chants promo got the same amount of response as well? If not then that was a missed opportunity.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

no you cannot blame reigns for it only or most. yes he seemed to lost even the text of this senseless boring promo after the middle.
his voice sucked and each sentence more it seemed to be more clear that he is not getting or trying to get his point threw.
reigns is a great entertainer with strenghts and weaknesses.
Godddamm this was like the Utah Jazz played Greg Ostertag at pointgard or this one:








for europe people like playing pepe at playmaker:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> YES! And that slap/punch to Bray had me like hh Damn that was great! All was forgiven after that. And also that the match ended up being pretty decent considering Braun is green AF.


Yup, that's what I thought, at the end.

The problem that people will dwell on the negative and keep reminding others about after 78 years have passed.

Some smark in 3056: "Hey man, do you remember that poor promo Roman Reigns did back in 2015? That promo was..."


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

I'll just blame the lines he was given. :shrug


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Ithil said:


> "They're, uhhhh, NERDS!"
> 
> What a shitty argument. Yeah, a midcarder, that's why he had a long promo and has a Hell in a Cell match at the PPV. Because they don't REALLY care about him right? That's why it was only him and Cena in the ring in that cancer segment last week while everyone else was on the ramp, right?
> 
> That you can watch WWE and convince yourself that not only are WWE not aiming for Reigns as their next top guy, but that anyone who thinks so must be a "nerd smark" (if you're not a smark, what are you? A mark?) is hilarious.


You've been saying he's the "next top guy" for a year now. He's done nothing but decline. Bray Wyatt gets long promos every week, and all everyone does is complain that "he's buried" and that they refuse to give him direction.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Shala☆Frost;53154146 said:


> He's not entertaining to them. That's what they hate. And there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Still using the pretend "smarks" boogyman :kobe8


Pretend "smarks" boogeyman? what's funny about that implication is that even people here note/gear up for Raw episodes in smark towns. It's widely known, recognized, and acknowledged... Like Chicago. It's simply a matter of fact that certain towns, with certain types of crowds, hate certain wrestlers.

95% of the roster isn't entertaining, yet this guy who has been in his own lane doing next to nothing for the past 6 months (oh wait, he was JUST SURELY going to win MITB, so maybe less than 6) is somehow this huge detriment to WWE's awful programming.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman*



The_It_Factor said:


> Pretend "smarks" boogeyman? what's funny about that implication is that even people here note/gear up for Raw episodes in smark towns. It's widely known, recognized, and acknowledged... Like Chicago. It's simply a matter of fact that certain towns, with certain types of crowds, hate certain wrestlers.
> 
> 95% of the roster isn't entertaining, yet this guy who has been in his own lane doing next to nothing for the past 6 months (oh wait, he was JUST SURELY going to win MITB, so maybe less than 6) is somehow this huge detriment to WWE's awful programming.


And he's apart of that 95%. Doesn't matter if he's doing nothing. Whenever he is on screen he sucks and fails to entertain some people which is why they shit on him. It's not fucking rocket science or some conspiracy. Reigns marks aren't special enough to warrant all that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Hodan said:


> LMAO!
> I can't believe Roman Reigns promo in where the crowd chanted boring got 33 pages.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Seth Rollin's boring chants promo got the same amount of response as well? If not then that was a missed opportunity.


*
Of course not. Most of his fans will just pretend like it never happened and there's nothing wrong with his title reign :mj4.*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Poor Reigns who won the rumble and had a match with Brock and was made too look decent..yeah poor him,not the fans fault he fell on his face


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: I'm Happy Roman Got Roasted.*



Godway said:


> There's no positive to be had from that promo. You're once again watching some dope stand there getting shit on, pretending it's no big deal while it's actually a very big deal. He's "motivated"???? If he wasn't motivated already, then he should find a new line of work. The company already invested millions into attempting to make Reigns a star. There isn't any more "Roman is now getting hungry!" shit. He isn't a prospect. He didn't just come up a month ago. You can't write everything off as 'motivation' or 'learning experience' for a guy who should have already been there done that. It's just making excuses for the fact that no matter what they do with him, he's never going to be over as a face to any crowds outside of children.


I'd actually say his biggest fan base is still the women. Any dueling "Let's go Roman," chants are led by women. Problem is, they aren't going to carry him through live events. They'll keep your merchandise moving though. Fact remains however that a lot of female fans are fickle when it comes to only being motivated to cheer a particular guy because of his physical appearance. Look to any boy band past or present if you think I'm kidding.

He gets a great pop from them to start out but when he's confronted by crowds like Chicago, they quickly get drowned out and some will even follow the popular opinion. Important thing is that they buy his merchandise. Still, he's going to need something substantial to really captivate a significant portion of kids. He's nowhere near as over with them as Cena was early into his career.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

And here we are on page thirty-fucking-six...

Yes, keep hating. You are creating the next Cena without even realizing it.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

He just lost himself toward the end of the feud recap. Looked like he blanked and went off the cuff with that "you know what gets me the most?" line. The promo itself was boring - which wasn't really his fault - but I think when the crowd sensed him getting lost, they pounced. 

Gotta be a tough environment, especially for a guy who is still trying to find his way on the mic. Having that promo in Chicago probably wasn't the best choice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Hodan said:


> LMAO!
> I can't believe Roman Reigns promo in where the crowd chanted boring got 33 pages.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Seth Rollin's boring chants promo got the same amount of response as well? If not then that was a missed opportunity.


Actually, there was a thread about it. I think there may even been more than one. But if even there was 'just' one, there still was one. 

What does that have to do with this thread and Reigns' awful promo from Monday, though? If another guy got a boring chant a couple of months ago and posted about 90,000 posts on that thread and rubbed it in people's faces, why shouldn't the same be done here??? 

This is why I kept saying to some to be careful about who they pounce on, because if it happens to their guy, they're going to get it just as hard. :shrug Be careful what you wish for. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DJHJR86 said:


> And here we are on page thirty-fucking-six...
> 
> Yes, keep hating. You are creating the next Cena without even realizing it.


Because online complaining is clearly leading to people watching.....oops, no, it isn't. The ratings are in the shitter.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DJHJR86 said:


> And here we are on page thirty-fucking-six...
> 
> Yes, keep hating. You are creating the next Cena without even realizing it.


That makes absolutely no sense :lmao


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Link to the promo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Truthbetold said:


> Link to the promo?


You might want to give Mr. Daniels a visit first. He can help you through it.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Can anyone please tell me what is the divine thinking behind not allowing comparison threads?

There is no way a thread like this won't be derailed with the current rules. A few pages back I think I saw someone proposing absolute main event failures like Ambrose to take Reigns' place, which is laughable to say the least. There is not single attribute in pro-wrestling except mic skills (for which too I have tremendous criticism of Ambrose) in which Ambrose is better than Reigns. Every time Ambrose has been put in the main event right from his main event run with Cena to his latest feud with Rollins, he has flopped hard on every parameter. Now, unlike Reigns all of that mic time and ring time absolutely wasted and dumped in the gutter by Ambrose won't be accounted for by people here because he apparently "is over", undermining the fact that it has nothing to do with his performances, of which he has barely any of note.

Not derailing the thread further I say it'd be better to allow some comparison threads of all new generation main event talents and the posters can settle it there without derailing every thread with their sneak one-upmanship like it's happening with this thread.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DJHJR86 said:


> And here we are on page thirty-fucking-six...
> 
> Yes, keep hating. You are creating the next Cena without even realizing it.


They're creating the next Cena without even realizing because they're afraid of him becoming the next Cena...Cenaception.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Watched the promo and it was very awkward to watch


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

U know what looked cool....the wyatt thing. When he came out and had they star backdrop and everyone had their phones out. Pretty creepy/cool visual


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman*



The_It_Factor said:


> You've been saying he's the "next top guy" for a year now. He's done nothing but decline. Bray Wyatt gets long promos every week, and all everyone does is complain that "he's buried" and that they refuse to give him direction.


I've never said he was the next top guy, ever. I don't think he is at all.
I've said WWE absolutely believes he is, and they clearly do. That's been obvious since 2013.



DJHJR86 said:


> And here we are on page thirty-fucking-six...
> 
> Yes, keep hating. You are creating the next Cena without even realizing it.


I don't know what logic you attempted to use for this, but it failed.


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

I think it kind of proves that his skillset doesn't work well with a scripted promo. 

It turned out well and Roman turned it around. Overall, I think Roman did a pretty good job bringing it all back together and making it good.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Maybe WWE wanted to see how he could handle himself in front of Chicago. He definitely showed he's not ready yet. If he had the charisma he could have used the crowd much better. He doesn't have face charisma. He would and should be a monster heel. He could be huge and learn how to work a crowd much better for a face turn in the future.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

That Chicago crowd ate Roman alive


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

It was a bad promo plain and simple. I actually have been pretty neutral on the guy recently but giving him the mic was a bad idea. It was rambling, repetitive, he was stuttering and seemed nervous and I think that right there is one of the biggest strikes against the guy. He's supposed to be a 'loner/badass/dudebro' combo thing which is weird but not his fault the wwe is trying to present him as all those things. However first and foremost he's supposed to be 'cool'. Yet Roman just doesn't come off as cocky or confident. I get 'scared baby deer' vibes from the guy if anything. He should lose this feud and eventually wind up against Kevin Owens. A big win with a midcard title against someone who actually can talk would help him out I think.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Good grief. Roman Reigns almost botched his sit-down interview with Cole!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

not sure if posted yet, but:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1014/602689/backstage-talk-on-roman-reigns-wwe-raw-promo/



> - There was a negative backstage reaction at Monday's WWE RAW to the lengthy promo that Roman Reigns cut in the ring. There was a feeling that Reigns' should not have been given that much time for a promo.
> 
> On a related note, Reigns cut another lengthy promo at last night's SmackDown tapings. Like the promo on RAW in Chicago, Reigns was given the "what?" treatment last night by fans in Cincinnati.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> not sure if posted yet, but:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1014/602689/backstage-talk-on-roman-reigns-wwe-raw-promo/


The people who were there said Reigns was super over. Go check the last page of the Smackdown thread.


----------



## WindowsUpdate (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Can anyone please tell me what is the divine thinking behind not allowing comparison threads?
> 
> There is no way a thread like this won't be derailed with the current rules. A few pages back I think I saw someone proposing absolute main event failures like Ambrose to take Reigns' place, which is laughable to say the least. There is not single attribute in pro-wrestling except mic skills (for which too I have tremendous criticism of Ambrose) in which Ambrose is better than Reigns. Every time Ambrose has been put in the main event right from his main event run with Cena to his latest feud with Rollins, he has flopped hard on every parameter. Now, unlike Reigns all of that mic time and ring time absolutely wasted and dumped in the gutter by Ambrose won't be accounted for by people here because he apparently "is over", undermining the fact that it has nothing to do with his performances, of which he has barely any of note.
> 
> Not derailing the thread further I say it'd be better to allow some comparison threads of all new generation main event talents and the posters can settle it there without derailing every thread with their sneak one-upmanship like it's happening with this thread.


You gonna cry because Ambrose is vastly superior to Reigns in every conceivable way, little guy?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> The people who were there said Reigns was super over. Go check the last page of the Smackdown thread.


So the backstage reaction to Reigns was so negative monday that the gave him a sit-down interview with Cole and promo time on Smackdown?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



tbp82 said:


> So the backstage reaction to Reigns was so negative monday that the gave him a sit-down interview with Cole and promo time on Smackdown?


:mj4 I know right. That article is pure bullshit only there to attempt to get clicks & stirr up more Reigns hate. But we already know that happens almost every week.:jericho2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :mj4 I know right. That article is pure bullshit only there to attempt to get clicks & stirr up more Reigns hate. But we already know that happens almost every week.:jericho2


anything can be bullsh^t and truth-twisting when it's posted on dirtsheets which is common knowledge to almost everyone by now, doesn't mean that it is for a fact -- you have to take it with a grain of salt until more information comes available that adds weight to the report or dismantles it, that's the only way to gauge it -- you can't just state that it's fact or fiction when you don't really know yourself. the WWE are stubborn and it's completely possible that they'd have Reigns do another lengthy promo just to prove a point about Chicago being an exception and not a rule -- they can also edit out certain things from the broadcast since it isn't live. just because he got A negative reaction backstage doesn't mean that it was from Vince himself or other influencial decision makers -- assuming that the report is right. that could explain why he'd still be cutting lengthy promos a day later. you mentioned people giving live feedback from the SD spoilers page -- I see a guy there recalling a "what" chant granted that it wasn't ongoing (if he remembered correctly).....

as for the tbp82 mentioning the sit-down with Cole -- that wasn't infront of a live crowd


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Can't wait for Reigns to win the rumble again this year and you know it's happening. I had so much fun this year on The RTWM on WF. I'm hoping to have that same fun again


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman*



Shala☆Frost;53152538 said:


> People still think Roman is "badass"? :mj4


Baddest motherfucker on the show. :westbrook2

ut


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> anything can be bullsh^t and truth-twisting when it's posted on dirtsheets which is common knowledge to almost everyone by now, doesn't mean that it is for a fact -- you have to take it with a grain of salt until more information comes available that adds weight to the report or dismantles it, that's the only way to gauge it -- you can't just state that it's fact or fiction when you don't really know yourself. the WWE are stubborn and it's completely possible that they'd have Reigns do another lengthy promo just to prove a point about Chicago being an exception and not a rule -- they can also edit out certain things from the broadcast since it isn't live. just because he got A negative reaction backstage doesn't mean that it was from Vince himself or other influencial decision makers -- assuming that the report is right. that could explain why he'd still be cutting lengthy promos a day later. you mentioned people giving live feedback from the SD spoilers page -- I see a guy there recalling a "what" chant granted that it wasn't ongoing (if he remembered correctly).....
> 
> as for the tbp82 mentioning the sit-down with Cole -- that wasn't infront of a live crowd


All I have to say is that I've seen 3 or 4 live recounts that don't mention a "what?" chant, & 1 that does, which leads me to believe it was probably isolated to one section or group of people but the rest of the audience refused to participate.

The reason I say that article is BS is because it's so reaching & far fetched. How would they have any idea how backstage people received it? As far as I'm concerned, I don't see any articles written about backstage reactions when Ryback, Rollins, or Cesaro give a flop promo, so I seriously doubt they really have any inside information.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> All I have to say is that I've seen 3 or 4 live recounts that don't mention a "what?" chant, & 1 that does, which leads me to believe it was probably isolated to one section or group of people but the rest of the audience refused to participate.
> 
> The reason I say that article is BS is because it's so reaching & far fetched. How would they have any idea how backstage people received it? As far as I'm concerned, I don't see any articles written about backstage reactions when Ryback, Rollins, or Cesaro give a flop promo, so I seriously doubt they really have any inside information.


to answer that question -- it's because there's anonymous people that report back to several trusted newsletter sites -- that's why Meltzer refers to them as his "sources". if their identities were known then they'd probably be out of a job. there's several people operating backstage, it doesn't necessarily need to be someone close to management -- this isn't to say that the information is always accurate, but it's been proven to be right enough times for people to consider it. you also have to consider the source, there ARE certain dirtsheet sites that report on original news that they make up themselves for "click-bait" purposes. the quote I pulled was from several sites that aren't known for doing that

if I were to guess, maybe it's because the spotlight is on Reigns and he's being depended on to deliver to a bigger degree than say Ryback who's very likely not seen as a potential next face of the company. also, Reigns got a "boring" chant and apathy during the height of a high-profile feud that they've been investing in for months. the reaction backstage isn't surprising if true


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> to answer that question -- it's because there's anonymous people that report back to several trusted newsletter sites -- that's why Meltzer refers to them as his "sources". if their identities were known then they'd probably be out of a job. there's several people operating backstage, it doesn't necessarily need to be someone close to management -- this isn't to say that the information is always accurate, but it's been proven to be right enough times for people to consider it. you also have to consider the source, there ARE certain dirtsheet sites that report on original news that they made up themselves for "click-bait" purposes. the quote I pulled was from several sites that aren't known for doing that
> 
> if I were to guess, maybe it's because the spotlight is on Reigns and he's being depended on to deliver to a bigger degree than say Ryback who's very likely not seen as a potential next face of the company. also, Reigns got a "boring" chant and apathy during the height of a high-profile feud that they've been investing in for months. the reaction backstage isn't surprising if true


If they really feel that way then they're overthinking it. Nobody wants to hear a talent do a damn recap. Simple as that. Ambrose & Orton bored with that same shit too. 

What they should be concerned about is the ratings dropping since they keep pushing Kane & Show & won't pull the plug on Rollins' total flop reign.

Like am I really supposed to believe they're freaking out over Reigns' first badly received promo since April when the WHC scene has been (N) for months & they don't give a single fuck?
:drake1 I don't think so.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

I watch RAW on Hulu, its only 1 hour and a half, but I didn't notice him getting that burned. But when he had to talk to them, he was trying to pull a Cena, but came off as a weak talker.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DJHJR86 said:


> And here we are on page thirty-fucking-six...
> 
> Yes, keep hating. You are creating the next Cena without even realizing it.


:nikkilol Reigns will never be the next Cena because unlike Reigns Cena has actually talent.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

RAW promo wasn't even that bad imo.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Maybe these "WHAT" chants will force WWE to turn him heel. The smarks indirectly forced WWE to turn New Day heel and that has turned out great.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> All I have to say is that I've seen 3 or 4 live recounts that don't mention a "what?" chant, & 1 that does, which leads me to believe it was probably isolated to one section or group of people but the rest of the audience refused to participate.
> 
> The reason I say that article is BS is because it's so reaching & far fetched. How would they have any idea how backstage people received it? As far as I'm concerned, I don't see any articles written about backstage reactions when Ryback, Rollins, or Cesaro give a flop promo, so I seriously doubt they really have any inside information.





> * Roman Reigns defeated Bo Dallas in a quick match with a spear. Reigns cuts another promo after the match about Hell In a Cell but Bray Wyatt interrupts on the big screen and warns him.





> - After match Reigns calls Wyatt the devil and says he is pure evil. Says the only way to stop the devil is to ride into hell. Lights go out, Wyatt cuts promo says he will deliver Reigns something next Monday night on Raw. (Kind of hard to understand Wyatt)


Two different reports and neither one mentions it. If we watch SD tomorrow and don't hear anything it won't matter because people will just say WWE edited the WHAT chant out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Page 39 now!!!!

Lets keep it going 39 more. Come on lets keep talking about Reigns.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Like am I really supposed to believe they're freaking out over Reigns' first badly received promo since April when the WHC scene has been (N) for months & they don't give a single fuck?
> :drake1 I don't think so.


well, the difference is that they're in the process of momentum-building with Reigns to restore his credibility -- my guess is that they're setting him up for a huge program at Wrestlemania as a babyface and they're hoping to have the majority of fans rallying behind him on a fairly consistant basis by then. if this has any truth to it, then yes a poorly received promo can send people backstage into panic mode because these things can generate trends with crowds if they're not careful. while Seth is their champion, he's not as big a concern about unfavorable crowd reactions because he's a heel and he's not being groomed to be a top babyface performer that needs to shake off a stigma he's been plagued with since the Rumble in such a short amount of time -- he can handle the blows and it won't affect his character too much unlike Reigns. it became "cool" to boo Reigns at one time and that's not long ago, so they have to be extra careful with how they present him


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> well, the difference is that they're in the process of momentum-building with Reigns to restore his credibility -- my guess is that they're setting him up for a huge program at Wrestlemania as a babyface and they're hoping to have the majority of fans rallying behind him on a fairly consistant basis by then. if this has any truth to it, then yes a poorly received promo can send people backstage into panic mode because these things can generate trends with crowds if they're not careful. while Seth is their champion, he's not as big a concern about unfavorable crowd reactions because he's a heel and he's not being groomed to be a top babyface performer that needs to shake off a stigma he's been plagued with since the Rumble in such a short amount of time -- he can handle the blows and it won't affect his character too much unlike Reigns. it became "cool" to boo Reigns at one time and that's not long ago, so they have to be extra careful with how they present him


I'll agree to that, especially the last part. Luckily for Reigns, nobody watched that Raw.....
:bearo :stephenA3
ops


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

WWE needs to let Roman Reigns be a heel, but allow him to be a face too. Most people that watch WWE can clearly see there are two different audiences watching. Why can't Reigns be a hero to one audience and a villain to the other? It can be done if they give Reigns the freedom to work with this. He just needs to make it clear who is he talking to whenever he's giving promos. The biggest problem is that fans of Roman Reigns don't understand why he gets booed. Cena's fans know why he gets booed and in turn they cheer for him with the same passion that those who boo him do. John Cena panders to his detractors — Roman Reigns needs to go after his.

Reigns needs to give a promo where he explains why he gets booed. After that it will allow him to build a connection with the vocal fans but in a different way from Cena.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*

Holy fuck is this really 39 pages? 

...

Anyways here's an UPDATE: 


> - There was a negative backstage reaction at Monday's WWE RAW to the lengthy promo that Roman Reigns cut in the ring. There was a feeling that Reigns' should not have been given that much time for a promo.
> 
> On a related note, Reigns cut another lengthy promo at last night's SmackDown tapings. Like the promo on RAW in Chicago, Reigns was given the "what?" treatment last night by fans in Cincinnati.


Source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1014/602689/backstage-talk-on-roman-reigns-wwe-raw-promo/

What if this becomes a trend..


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



The G.O.A.T said:


> :nikkilol Reigns will never be the next Cena because unlike Reigns Cena has actually talent.


:ha 

Yeah, Cena has talent.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

39 pages?

Look at these 10 post a page mahfackas...


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*










do i really need to say anything ? am i even necessary ? 


Just look at him, the guy is fake and fuck, nothing believable going on anywhere near him, the only people who support him are people who let looks and sexuality control them....

Dude has no talent no nothing.... you could find 1000 body builders that could ''hit spears'' that's only a tiny part of what professional wrestling is.... people need to realize that...

and honestly at this point...... i hate to do this... i don't want too.... but i got too.... i'm really truly starting to feel the same about ambrose... but.... ambrose is still clearly more talented than reigns... i'm just saying i think ambrose has alot of horny fans who overrate him... with that said they did fuck up amborses return.... so i'm less judgemental towards him.... reigns got his shot with lesnar and he proved everything i've said about him from day 1....


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Stone Hot said:


> Can't wait for Reigns to win the rumble again this year and you know it's happening. I had so much fun this year on The RTWM on WF. I'm hoping to have that same fun again


So basically....... 

you have a choice vote for a president that will fuck up the world, or a person who could save it...

you're reaction ? Trollolololool i voted for the idiot who's going to fuck us over and your mad about it hahahahahahahah sooooo funny.....

seriously though you have to be a sad fuck if this is the kinda shit you do in real life.....

people have legit reasons for hating reigns that goes well beyond the wwe....... and we have clearly explained them time and time again.... all his defenders can say is ''well vince likes him''


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Elly Elephant said:


> So basically.......
> 
> you have a choice vote for a president that will fuck up the world, or a person who could save it...
> 
> you're reaction ? Trollolololool i voted for the idiot who's going to fuck us over and your mad about it


Wait is that what always happens everywhere?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Elly Elephant said:


> So basically.......
> 
> you have a choice vote for a president that will fuck up the world, or a person who could save it...
> 
> ...


So I compare my real life choices like voting for president to that of a scripted TV show i watch? ok :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Elly Elephant said:


> So basically.......
> 
> you have a choice vote for a president that will fuck up the world, or a person who could save it...
> 
> ...


:kobe what?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Hope hes back in the title scene after HIAC. This board is more active whenever Reigns is highlighted :lol. Good or Bad he seems to be a hot topic to talk about, that's for sure.


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



kariverson said:


> Wait is that what always happens everywhere?


I'll give you that, XD can't argue with that logic, 



Stone Hot said:


> So I compare my real life choices like voting for president to that of a scripted TV show i watch? ok :lmao





AlternateDemise said:


> :kobe what?


Of course, what else would you base it on ? If you hate racism are you going to watch a bunch of shows starring racists ? i don't think so...

so if you're me or any number of wwe fans you use the same logic here.... i HATE pretty boys that don't have to work hard because their ''hot'' i hate women who fuck their way to the top.... then you add people who lie and backstab.... fuck em all.....

when i look at reigns i see everything i just negatively said..... he wouldn't be their without his looks.... where's cm punk, he would be because the guy actually has talent......

i want to see talented people succeed..... not sex objects like reigns......


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Cant wait for him to fall on his face again and get demoted to someones body guard ...Miz could use one


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



ZeroFear0 said:


> Hope hes back in the title scene after HIAC. This board is more active whenever Reigns is highlighted :lol. Good or Bad he seems to be a hot topic to talk about, that's for sure.


I've noticed this as well. Which begs the question: Would a Reigns title run improve ratings/business. He seems to bring out his supporters and detractors.


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Elly Elephant said:


> do i really need to say anything ? am i even necessary ?
> 
> 
> Just look at him, the guy is fake and fuck, nothing believable going on anywhere near him, the only people who support him are people who let looks and sexuality control them....
> ...


but Jon Moxley tho


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Cant wait for him to fall on his face again and get demoted to someones body guard ...Miz could use one


You say this jokingly, but the abusive employer angle is something everybody can relate to. The interaction promos with the same familiar partner are much easier to pull off and learn in the process. Miz can get you over. No doubt. 

But Reigns has become too big for a bodyguard role below the world champion, Rock, Cena or Lesnar level.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

If you watch it back you'll notice that people started chanting "WHAT" as soon as he started the promo. So how is that his fault? Those fans had an agenda.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

That Chicago crowd was a huge disappointment.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Its amazing how people who supposedly hate/cant stand the guy give him so much attention. Love him or Hate Him the guy grabs everyone attention.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



ElTerrible said:


> You say this jokingly, but the abusive employer angle is something everybody can relate to. The interaction promos with the same familiar partner are much easier to pull off and learn in the process. Miz can get you over. No doubt.
> 
> But Reigns has become too big for a bodyguard role below the world champion, Rock, Cena or Lesnar level.


Hes not too big for anything yet..his only note worthy thing so far was getting beat by Brock folks before him have done alot more and fell off the face of Tv


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Elly Elephant said:


> do i really need to say anything ? am i even necessary ?
> 
> 
> Just look at him, the guy is fake and fuck, nothing believable going on anywhere near him, the only people who support him are people who let looks and sexuality control them....
> ...


You will never found a bodybuilder with the ability or athleticism of Reigns.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

that crowd on Monday were some dickheads. it makes me wonder when is the reaction from a crowd too much. roman has his dull moments but fuck. they aren't even chanting at wrestlers anymore in a Kurt Angle esque way. it just feels like hatred now. just let them tell the damn story so the segment can end if you hate it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> that crowd on Monday were some dickheads. it makes me wonder when is the reaction from a crowd too much. roman has his dull moments but fuck. they aren't even chanting at wrestlers anymore in a Kurt Angle esque way. it just feels like hatred now. just let them tell the damn story so the segment can end if you hate it.


At this point there really isn't a reason for people to hate the guy as much as some do. It's almost as if people are booing the guy because it's "cool" to do so, ever since he started getting fast-tracked and pushed to a main event level. But even as that's slowed down considerably, the fans haven't really changed their mind on the guy. 

I've warmed up to Reigns a lot, and I think he's been one of the most consistent guys on all the PPVs this year.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Dr. Middy said:


> At this point there really isn't a reason for people to hate the guy as much as some do. It's almost as if people are booing the guy because it's "cool" to do so, ever since he started getting fast-tracked and pushed to a main event level. But even as that's slowed down considerably, the fans haven't really changed their mind on the guy.
> 
> I've warmed up to Reigns a lot, and I think he's been one of the most consistent guys on all the PPVs this year.


I feel the same too. I totally disapproved of his first major push but I felt he has paid dues and deserves a chance even if its to be a fail.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Krispenwah said:


> :ha
> 
> Yeah, Cena has talent.


Yeah he does. People may not like Cena, but him having talent can't be denied.

He's very good on the mic and has charisma which is what got him over in the first place. 

He's not Daniel Bryan or Seth Rollins in the ring but he's still good in that department.

Reigns isn't good or even close to being in Cena's league in any of those areas so as I've said. Unlike Reigns, Cena has talent.


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Krispenwah said:


> You will never found a bodybuilder with the ability or athleticism of Reigns.


:sodone


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Well, not sure if Monday there will be Austin at Raw.

But i can almost see Austin cutting a promo and Reigns coming in saying "WHAT? WHAT?" all the time to him :bosstrips


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Roman replaced Punk as #1 WF draw :fact


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

It's hilarious that they would send him out there to do that in Chicago :lmao


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Yeah he does. People may not like Cena, but him having talent can't be denied.
> 
> He's very good on the mic and has charisma which is what got him over in the first place.
> 
> ...



No, he doesn't have talent, HE LACKS CHARISMA and his in ring work is just under average. Yes, he can talk, his mic work is like C class, same level of guys like The Miz and Michael Cole.

Roman Reigns athleticism, selling and hard hitting style in the ring make Cena look like a big piece of shit and his work in the Shield as the badass enforcer was much more entertaining than anything Mr. Fruity pebbles have done in recent memory.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Your future face of the company ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> that crowd on Monday were some dickheads. it makes me wonder when is the reaction from a crowd too much. roman has his dull moments but fuck. they aren't even chanting at wrestlers anymore in a Kurt Angle esque way. it just feels like hatred now. just let them tell the damn story so the segment can end if you hate it.


Yeah. Like I've said before and like SHIV alluded to the quality of anything/everything Reigns does is irrelevant now because WWE have poisoned the well. There's still residual ridicule from people in a "they think he can be face of the company??" while right now I'm sure most everyone would settle for upper midcard. And they won't even allow him that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Hey Vince, still happy with your decision to push Reigns for the RR win and WM ME title match at WM31?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Roman did perform poorly there, but WWE needs to maximize hs chance at success and minimize failure by giving him better, shorter material and realizing he was a Christian at the Roman Colosseum in Chicago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



SHIV said:


> Roman did perform poorly there, but WWE needs to maximize hs chance at success and minimize failure by giving him better, shorter material and realizing he was a Christian at the Roman Colosseum in Chicago.


That is an apt comparison, problem is Vince McMahon is in charge of this universe and in Vince McMahon's Rome, the Christian kills the Lions and he thinks that is what the crowd wants to see.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Drago said:


> Roman replaced Punk as #1 WF draw :fact


Yep and the more people talk about Reigns the more wwe will push him. So I welcome any Reigns thread good or bad. 


Come on keep them coming people keep them coming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



A-C-P said:


> That is an apt comparison, problem is Vince McMahon is in charge of this universe and in Vince McMahon's Rome, the Christian kills the Lions and he thinks that is what the crowd wants to see.


You are right, After all it's *his *Colosseum. Waiting for weeks of Roman pointing this out ala Paige.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I don't feel sorry for him,he sucks and shouldn't even open his mouth.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



A-C-P said:


> Hey Vince, still happy with your decision to push Reigns for the RR win and WM ME title match at WM31?


Vince was so happy with his decision he's going to do it again! Why wouldn't he considering they are having the lowest ratings in years and Roman isn't the champion? Don't you think that gives him more reason to push him again?


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I've noticed this as well. Which begs the question: Would a Reigns title run improve ratings/business. He seems to bring out his supporters and detractors.


I do think due to the nature of Romans booking (immensively protected, goes over wrestlers far more capable and/or over, shades of Cena etc.), he is the main target for fans who are disappointed with the overall product. 

It is not just him, it is what he, or better his booking, represents.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

There was supposedly a negative reaction to his lengthy promo backstage and they do it again for Smackdown? :drake1

If true, is this company run by morons?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Oda Nobunaga said:


> There was supposedly a negative reaction to his lengthy promo backstage and they do it again for Smackdown? :drake1
> 
> If true, is this company run by morons?


Apparently it was a few fans but the chants didn't get enough steam to really make a difference.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I do wish he would acknowledge the smarks better during promos, instead of just trying to talk through them. Kurt Angle was great at that.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

anybody know where i can find the roman reigns promo from raw?


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I thinks Reigns went on too long. But I fault the back over that. If they saw that happening, they should have just made Bray come out.

And Reigns has gotten way better on the mic. With the borning chant, he would have become nervous as shit before. Now he just made a horrible comeback but at least he could out of it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Apparently it was a few fans but the chants didn't get enough steam to really make a difference.


I'm not talking about the fans, though. If the negative reaction was backstage from WWE brass, why would they do it again? Just for kicks? I wouldn't be surprised. 

Lengthy promos aren't his strength. No matter how much he improves, he doesn't need to do lengthy promos. They should be short, sweet, and to the point. They should also have a hook for his babyface persona to latch onto. Unfortunately, even something as simple as this seems to escape their notice.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Oda Nobunaga said:


> I'm not talking about the fans, though. If the negative reaction was backstage from WWE brass, why would they do it again? Just for kicks? I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Lengthy promos aren't his strength. No matter how much he improves, he doesn't need to do lengthy promos. They should be short, sweet, and to the point. They should also have a hook for his babyface persona to latch onto. Unfortunately, even something as simple as this seems to escape their notice.


I agree completely. It's also very possible that WWE wanted him to cut a long promo to see where he stands with the vocal fans. If that was their thinking then I understand it. WWE should realize that the vocal fans will reject Reigns no matter what. It's up to WWE, and Reigns himself to try and figure out how to counter this.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



Krispenwah said:


> No, he doesn't have talent, HE LACKS CHARISMA and his in ring work is just under average. Yes, he can talk, his mic work is like C class, same level of guys like The Miz and Michael Cole.
> 
> Roman Reigns athleticism, selling and hard hitting style in the ring make Cena look like a big piece of shit and his work in the Shield as the badass enforcer was much more entertaining than anything Mr. Fruity pebbles have done in recent memory.


I agree.

While Roman Reigns may not be the best when it comes to his mic skills and I think, his promo wasn't that bad, but what makes him awesome is that his in-ring performance is pretty good.

His match against Braun Stroman was pretty good even on Vince Russo's podcast acknowledged how good that match was.

Roman Reigns' stiff and hard hitting wrestling is the best style going on for him and even after the match, the slap across Wyatt's face gave a somewhat positive reaction. So, something came out good of that segment.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Lol Roman Reigns gets "What"'d at Chicago after cutting a long and boring promo, so what is their idea?

Let's have him cut another long and boring promo on SD! in Cincinnati because surely he won't be heckled there will he?

He was.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

You can shrug this off all you want, but stuff like this is the very reason Roman isn't the World Champion right now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

We have people actually thinking Reigns > Cena :mj4


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



tbp82 said:


> Its amazing how people who supposedly hate/cant stand the guy give him so much attention. Love him or Hate Him the guy grabs everyone attention.


That description sounds like John Cena which is interesting. One of the reasons people don't like Roman is because they fear that he will get pushed regardless of fan support just like John Cena.

The big difference of course is that Cena did get over, so he deserved his push and despite all the haters Cena was able to maintain the support of the kids something which Reigns doesn't have.


----------



## KloNer (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

The problem with the RAW chants, is that it wasn't created by the promo, but by the fact that it was Roman Reigns's promo. And that is a fact than can not be refutable because the WHAT chants started in the middle of his FIRST sentence.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



DJHJR86 said:


> I do wish he would acknowledge the smarks better during promos, instead of just trying to talk through them. Kurt Angle was great at that.


Angle acted like a whiny bitch, which suited his character. Roman's character is the exact opposite. He needs to do something similar to Taker, telling fans if they sleep with their sister to chant "What". That was awesome


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Can't really put this one on Roman. I mean is he a below average promo? Course he is. But my God..This is just another example of WWE not knowing it's audience, being ridiculously out of touch, And so introverted that is has no idea what is going on. You're in one of the biggest smark towns in America, and decide to give a guy you're still trying to get over as a face..(For some reason..)..Who isn't great at talking..A fifteen minute promo in front of said smark fans who hate him. Did they not learn anything from Philly and the Rumble? Course they didn't. It just fucking befuddles me how ridiculous the decisions they make are. You're just putting Roman out there to die a slow and painful death for no fucking reason. It's insane.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

At least Cena was liked for a short period of time, Roman just... _isn't_. At all.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Stone Hot said:


> Yep and the more people talk about Reigns the more wwe will push him. So I welcome any Reigns thread good or bad.
> 
> 
> Come on keep them coming people keep them coming


And the more negative the talk is, the more his push will fail. You can't just plough on ahead regardless, we've already learned this.

My general take on the incident:

I'm glad I stopped fast forwarding when I saw him in the ring with a mic! He did a pretty good job trying to quell the 'WHAT?' chants and it was quite successful. He did an even better job responding to the 'boooring' chants but the crowd didn't buy it because it *was* boring.

You play to people's strengths, not their weaknesses, so Vince is a complete idiot for putting him in this position. I don't feel sorry for Roman though because he doesn't 'get it' - in every interview he's done he's spectactularly failed to understand why so many people reject him.

-They hate their lives
-I didn't come up through the indies
-They're jealous they're not me
-I wrestle strong style and it's not to everyone's taste

No man, they think you're 

-Style over substance
-Chosen to be 'the man' despite being nowhere near ready/capable and depite an obvious majority choosing other wrestlers who are ready/capable
-Patronising, oblivious and aloof
-Just not very good

He's miscast and poorly scripted (who ain't these days?) but I welcome these bitter doses of reality. People can use whatever labels they want to dismiss negative reactions but it's not like he's super popular in other crowds - most people just don't cheer and react meekly while "smark crowds" express themselves.

You need the people to be a star in wrestling so you need to win them over; that cannot happen without first understanding why they don't favour you. I'll be on his side when he gets it, if he ever does.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Ace Boogie said:


> That Chicago crowd was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



RiC David said:


> And the more negative the talk is, the more his push will fail. You can't just plough on ahead regardless, we've already learned this.
> 
> My general take on the incident:
> 
> ...



Talk good about me, talk bad about me, just talk about me. 


Enough said.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I thought people said Roman got a good reaction from Cincinnati crowd. I remember I read someone stating "WWE not to sweeten the sound (LMAO)". 

Anyway, this AT has been very entertaining. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Sorry I just couldn't help myself, this is what instantly came to mind after Roman's "*This is REAL life*" promo.....










& There's the WM 31 headline as well........


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

If it wasn't for that backstage Ryback promo a month ago I'd say Roman's promo from RAW would be the worst one of the year. It was fucking BRUTAL. Dude forgot his lines, got lost, had no fucking clue how to do with the crowd "THIS IS REAL LIFE!" LOL Who the fuck says that in a wrestling promo?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Thank God for Ryback.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> At least Cena was liked for a short period of time, Roman just... _isn't_. At all.


You have to remember Cena came around after years of Triple H dominating. So to many fans Cena wasn't "stealing" anyone's spot. He was welcomed into the main event scene. Reigns had the misfortune of getting his push when many thought Daniel Bryan deserved it, even though he didn't. WM 30 he did, not WM 31. 

WWE seriously needs to get this figured out with Reigns. "Anyone but you, Roman" was a start. But they need to expand on that storyline and start breaking kayfabe with it. Maybe they can do an in ring interview where they ask Reigns, "Why do you fans reject you?"


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> At least Cena was liked for a short period of time, *Roman just... isn't. At all.*





RiC David said:


> And the more negative the talk is, the more his push will fail. You can't just plough on ahead regardless, we've already learned this.
> 
> My general take on the incident:
> 
> ...


This is exactly why Reigns will continue to be pushed & people will stay mad & confused. They dude is over, he moves merch, he draws well for a young star at house shows, & he has the biggest online fanbase of any guy who debuted this decade. Y'all underrate him so hard. He gets great reactions almost every show. If you wish to believe otherwise, fine, but that's the truth. Sorry if it hurts.
:draper2


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You have to remember Cena came around after years of Triple H dominating. So to many fans Cena wasn't "stealing" anyone's spot. He was welcomed into the main event scene. *Reigns had the misfortune of getting his push when many thought Daniel Bryan deserved it, even though he didn't. WM 30 he did, not WM 31.*
> 
> WWE seriously needs to get this figured out with Reigns. "Anyone but you, Roman" was a start. But they need to expand on that storyline and start breaking kayfabe with it. Maybe they can do an in ring interview where they ask Reigns, "Why do you fans reject you?"


Whilst you are right in saying people thought Bryan should of won it, are you saying someone like Ambrose or Ziggler winning the Rumble would've got the same reaction as Reigns got? no. The crowd died at the Rumble when Bryan was eliminated then when Ambrose entered the crowd sparked back into life. People just didn't want Reigns, and it seems as though people still don't want him. I like the guy, but he still needs time to develop his skills. I just hope his initial push hasn't ruined him for good.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Saved_masses said:


> Whilst you are right in saying people thought Bryan should of won it, are you saying someone like Ambrose or Ziggler winning the Rumble would've got the same reaction as Reigns got? no. The crowd died at the Rumble when Bryan was eliminated then when Ambrose entered the crowd sparked back into life. People just didn't want Reigns, and it seems as though people still don't want him. I like the guy, but he still needs time to develop his skills.* I just hope his initial push hasn't ruined him for good.*



By all accounts he's liked by everyone accept the IWC nerd types so he'll be fine. Plus, if WWE was truly concerened about the boos they'd turn him heel.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm talking more about the live crowds. When Cesaro screwed up there should of been chants acknowledging his flub. The few times Rollins has screwed up too. Or Becky Lynch's terrible promos.


There aren't gonna be any chants in Cesaro's direction when he messes up because fans actually respect him and he's a true underdog in the system.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Yes Era said:


> There aren't gonna be any chants in Cesaro's direction when he messes up because fans actually respect him and he's a true underdog in the system.


A mistake is a mistake, and it should be acknowledged.


----------



## pvctrousers (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman*



CookiePuss said:


> Haters are gonna hate


And haters gonna are shout facts to; me and the partner both said at the same time "car crash telly". It was toe curling and funny at the same time.


----------



## Kevin0wens (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I haven't watched too many Raws over the past 6 months, i've only really kept up to date via forums, news sites etc. In all honesty, my disdain for Reigns is non-existent these days - I actually find him alright. So to hear that crowds still occasionally shit on him kinda surprises me to be honest. Though I haven’t really heard the guy cut a promo in like forever so maybe he hasn’t really improved.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

46 pages and counting. You think we can make it to 100? 

Reigns Reigns Reigns. Keep on talking about him


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

The fanboys on here :bryanlol

"he's liked by everyone except the IWC nerd types"










Here you go, delusion master.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Solf said:


> The fanboys on here :bryanlol
> 
> "he's liked by everyone except the IWC nerd types"
> 
> ...


Well yes, because most people like him and it shows because he's very well recieved in all but a few cities that we always predict will give him shit beforehand.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Well yes, because most people like him and it shows because he's very well recieved in all but a few cities that we always predict will give him shit beforehand.


There, even if we do not agree, don't you think "most people" is at least a bit more believable than "EVERYONE BUT FAT LOSERS LOL" ?

How are we supposed to talk about this ? Should his detractors respond "No, everyone but below-average IQ mongrels hate him" ? Let's be real and keep freaking idiotic stereotypes out of the equation.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Well yes, because most people like him and it shows because he's very well recieved in all but a few cities that we always predict will give him shit beforehand.


This is almost like politics. You have two sides for the sake of discussion let's call them the Reigns supporters and the Reigns detractors. It amazes me how me as a Reigns supporter can watch this all unfold and feel so strongly that it's just a certain type of fan that hates on Reigns. I can watch Raw, Smackdown, Youtube videos, read online reports and they all point to this being true it is only a certain type of fan who doesn't support Reigns. But, on the other hand The Reigns detractors can watch the same Raw, Smackdown, Youtube videos, read online reports and feel that Reigns is somehow universally hated. I guess we all see what we want to see. But, good luck getting any of the detractors to acknowledge that.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

We did not like because it was too long and wasn't inspiring at all imo.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

If only there were a "Roman After Promo" video akin to the "David After Dentist" meme.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> This is exactly why Reigns will continue to be pushed & people will stay mad & confused. They dude is over, he moves merch, he draws well for a young star at house shows, & he has the biggest online fanbase of any guy who debuted this decade. Y'all underrate him so hard. He gets great reactions almost every show. If you wish to believe otherwise, fine, but that's the truth. Sorry if it hurts.


Hurts? You overestimate how much of a shit I give about Reigns!

I don't get your comment as a response to my quote here, which you highlighted:



RiC David said:


> it's not like he's super popular in other crowds - most people just don't cheer and react meekly while "smark crowds" express themselves.


Why would this be why Reigns will continue to be pushed? I said he's not super popular in the non vocal crowds, my point was that the point who aren't into him in 'City WWE won't mention because it's not high profile enough' just react meekly or don't cheer whereas the vocal crowds will be exactly that. I'm missing the connection between this and your response, it feels like something's been misinterpreted.

I don't hear great reactions every show. Before anybody decides that my ears must be clogged with hatred....they're not, I just don't hear great reactions. He gets a reaction but it's around the level Cesaro was getting while briefly pushed - there's a brief ripple of interest but it's not even 'really good' let alone "great". Kevin Owens doesn't get a great reaction either but there's more of a "Aah _finally_" spike at the beginning.

I dunno, maybe I've skipped over some of these great reactions but it just doesn't fit what I've heard. If he draws well for house shows then that's great, I just don't find anything about him to be very good. Back around the Royal Rumble I was a full on detractor, now I'm just not a supporter - he just doesn't 'bring it'.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

So, did they just cut the promo before the match on SD? I had heard he cut one before the match as well? Just looking for some clarification.

Roman is still recovering from how bad they handled him throughout WM Season (besides the Bryan stuff). They wanted him to be the guy no and if and buts about it and it hurt him. He wasn't ready. And when I say he wasn't ready, let me clarify myself.

I'm not saying he wasn't ready from an in ring perspective. I've seen worse guys than him in the ring get the same kind of push. He's fine for me in the ring. But fans were not ready to accept him as the guy. It wasn't like Austin's run in 97/98 where it was like "ok, this is our guy." Reigns was and is over. Especially when the Shield first broke up in the Summer of 2014, he was on fire as a babyface. But then he got hurt. Feuded with Big Show with no direction. Cut fairy tale promos. He hit a rough patch but was on the right path. But fans weren't ready to accept him as the guy.

When you think about the guy in this past year's Rumble match. I can't say Reigns was far and away the most obvious choice. He wasn't far and away the most popular or best booked or anything like that. Bryan had just come back. Ambrose was just as popular. Dolph still had some momentum coming off his big Survivor Series win. But the way they treated everyone else in that match especially Bryan was the cause for what happened to Reigns. And for the tenth time, fans were not ready to have him as the new guy. He hadn't been built up enough for that. He wasn't over enough to justify it.

And I want to bring this up. Some people will bring up that he only get's heat in certain cities or in certain situations. This is certainly true. But the thing, those cities and crowds where he gets that heat will always be at the big shows.

Summerslam in Brooklyn. It's a big 4 PPV and in the New York area. That's somewhere where they would want Roman to get a big moment and reaction. It didn't happen. WrestleMania this year. Stadium full of rabid fans that tore him apart.

So I don't want to hear "well, he only gets booed in certain situations." Because those situation will be in the biggest shows of the year. Rumble, WrestleMania, Summerslam. The places where they want Roman to get the biggest reactions but he won't because of the amount hardcore fans that go to those big shows. Everything gets built to those shows and even if he gets cheered the whole way there it doesn't amount to anything if he gets booed at the big shows. And that goes all the way back to early this year with how they handled him.

I don't put the promo on Raw on him because the material sucked. He had to recap the feud which is what video packages are for. You could tell he was reading off a script. He seems to have a great personality, especially when he's mixing it up with Ambrose. Let him be able to show more of that instead of restricting him. I'm not saying he'd be great, but anything's gotta be better than what we got Monday night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

The SD spoilers and reports from the event taping said Reigns cut a promo before the match and Bo Dallas interrupted it, so it must have gotten cut :draper2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I'm gonna be honest, that may have been his best ever singles match for a few reasons.

His tiny moveset didn't show in a three minute match, and as such, flow wasn't disrupted.

Bo Dallas is so aggravatingly bad that Reigns looked half decent by comparison.

He didn't do his awful apron dropkick. I think.

The only things he didn't sell were punches and kicks from Bo dallas. Which admittedly may be because Dallas has and even smaller moveset than reigns, so that's all he can throw.

If that was all reigns ever did on shows, a 5 minute segment match against one of the few worse than him, I wouldn't hate him half as much.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I get how they were doing the boring chant, his promo was pretty shit.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



TD Stinger said:


> So, did they just cut the promo before the match on SD? I had heard he cut one before the match as well? Just looking for some clarification.
> 
> Roman is still recovering from how bad they handled him throughout WM Season (besides the Bryan stuff). They wanted him to be the guy no and if and buts about it and it hurt him. He wasn't ready. And when I say he wasn't ready, let me clarify myself.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what the biggest PPV's are & what their crowds are like. The only thing that matters is that Reigns makes sure they have no reason to shit on him, even if they do. You have crowds like the SS one that start shitting on him upon entry. And I'm not a person who will deny that he has imperfections or that certain crowds shouldn't have behaved a certain way (Royal Rumble), but here's the thing. I don't care what anyone says. The Summerslam crowd was a bunch of lousy, obnoxious fucks. That's just it. There was ZERO reason to treat him the way they did, but yet it happened. In those cases, crowds like that should be completely ignored. 

Whatever that crowd's agenda was, only made them look like stupid, butthurt haters. And that should be WWE & Reigns' goal. Make the crowds that do what the SS one did look like idiots. Stuff like that Raw promo is stuff that gives them leverage & it needs to not happen again because look how quick people were to make it a huge deal.

Idk. All those house show, Smackdown, & Raw reactions alone heavily outweigh those at the big PPV's when you tally them up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> If that was all reigns ever did on shows, a 5 minute segment match against one of the few worse than him, I wouldn't hate him half as much.


I agree, but unfortunately you can't make a guy the top face of the company off of just that and that's what WWE wants. Hence the promo on Raw happening, and then the negative crowd reactions in general at pay per views and smark cities (especially when he's involved in the title scene in any way) are a result.

All WWE needs to do is turn the guy heel, let him have a run as a heel, get it to the point where fans are begging him to turn in a year or two, he turns, he gets the title, and in theory the fans should love it. Do what they've been doing and they've got another Cena, and if that's what people want to see, more power to them. I don't.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Why should the crowd be ignored because their opinion was different to yours?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Idk. All those house show, Smackdown, & Raw reactions alone heavily outweigh those at the big PPV's when you tally them up.


And that's where I have to disagree. Look I'm not gonna say Reigns isn't over. He's not as over as he once was or as over as he should be, but I digress.

But at the end of the day, all of those Raws and Smackdowns lead to these PPVs (or at least they're suppose to). That's where he'll probably win his first big championship. And even if he gets consistent cheers on the TV shows, it won't amount to much if at WrestleMania he's getting booed by 70,000 people. Those kinds of reactions can ruin the potential biggest moments in his career, whether it's right or not.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



tbp82 said:


> By all accounts he's liked by everyone accept the IWC nerd types so he'll be fine. Plus, if WWE was truly concerened about the boos they'd turn him heel.


If this was true, Reigns would be WWE champion right now. Both sides drive me absolutely nuts. He isn't universally hated but he damn sure isn't the "casual" messiah some pretend he is. There have been numerous of occasions where casual cities were ho-hum and lukewarm towards the guy. He's not Cena and you all need to quit pretending he is. Some of you have the gall to call Vince senile when you could have someone stand on a stoop five feet away from you, piss in the wind, and you'd look the guy next to you in the eye and swear it's rain. 



Stop it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Solf said:


> The fanboys on here :bryanlol
> 
> "he's liked by everyone except the IWC nerd types"
> 
> ...



Honestly. It's to the point now that I'm seriously concerned about the mental we being of those who can pretend that it's all going according to plan but the IWC won't hop aboard. The same IWC "nerds" whom are ridiculed for their failed attempt at hash tagging the WWE Network into extinction after the Royal Rumble. ("Subz went up, lululz") The same IWC that is repeatedly told casuals are the majority and that no one cares about "work rate." The same IWC that has no power. *You mean to tell me the IWC couldn't even influence network numbers bur they're somehow responsible for keeping the belt off of Roman?
*

It's void of logic and an emotional response to a problem they believe that if they repeat isn't really a problem, will go away. You're not speaking this info existence. He is not as heralded as this company desperately needs him to be, otherwise, he'd be going on his 8th month as champion. This is the same company that kept John fucking Cena on top for over a decade. The "IWC boogeymam" excuse does not fly. 


It's as if certain parties on both sides have so much fucking personal investment in whether or not Reigns succeeds that they're physically *and* mentally *incapable* of looking at the situation objectively. It is absolutely ludicrous!


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Fuck the crowd, Fuck IWC
Make Reigns the next Champion heel


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> All WWE needs to do is turn the guy heel, let him have a run as a heel, get it to the point where fans are begging him to turn in a year or two, he turns, he gets the title, and in theory the fans should love it. Do what they've been doing and they've got another Cena, and if that's what people want to see, more power to them. I don't.


Not true.

To be a heel, you have to be better than the faces. More charismatic and more experienced in the ring so as you can run the match while keeping the face down. Nothing about Reigns' style shows he can do that.

The only heel thing about Reigns is the fact that he comes off as a douche in interviews. That's not enough to make him a great heel like people say.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo*



simonitro said:


> I agree.
> 
> While Roman Reigns may not be the best when it comes to his mic skills and I think, his promo wasn't that bad, but *what makes him awesome is that his in-ring performance is pretty good*.










@ watching people's level of expectations continue to drop year after year with the WWE.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Thread still going. Look, in my opinion people who don't like Reigns it is not a personal thing it's because he has had zero character development and there's at least ten guys more talented with all round skills who were or are over before Vince gets involved. He hand picked Reigns to beat Brock and be his new Cena and the fans saw through it and said ' fuck no' and me personally I m glad, as he isn't ready, he can't cut a promo that's longer than a few sentences which is very difficult to then get over especially as a face. They should have turned him heel after the rumble and had him attack Bryan really aggressively and play on the negative reactions and he would have been a heel with the most heat and I have to say when WWE had competition I believe that's exactly what vince would have done but everything is so scripted now it is making it nearly impossible for guys to be fluid in their promos apart from the exceptional talkers like Cena, Heyman, Wyatt etc. I dont hate Reigns but a few pages back someone made a great point that he's being pushed for his looks and not his Charisma and talent and personally I'd rather see him allowed to improve without the pressure on him because everyone knows Vince is gonna sky rocket him any week now. Push some guys who can talk, are over and deserve a shot in ME scene. The best thing to do is turn him coperate heel join the Authority, give one promo on fly having a go at the fans and Ambrose for letting him down etc then don't give him to many live promos he can just be The Authority's muscle and build him up as a force for them and as he gets more heat let him do some promos but keep them shortish help him learn without pressure and then eventually a long way down the line he can turn face and probably get better pops and backing than ever. Most top faces have been a big heel first going back years.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> A mistake is a mistake, and it should be acknowledged.


Yeah if it messes everything up..if not, no one cares.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I'm not really worried about the whole "Reigns is the next guy" thing any more. It's not happening.

A) He's not good enough
B) He's not over enough
C) Ratings are in the tank and setting record lows and it's incoming that WWE are gonna realise that they can't ignore the fans any longer and have to start listening to them. Vince has spent his entire life with the attitude that "the hardcores will watch every week regardles" and that's no longer the case. They're giving up in their droves and when this week's RAW gets bad ratings despite all the star power on show, he's gonna realise that too.

I could be wrong, but I get the feeling that Vince won't be overseeing everything for much longer. Everybody is losing faith in him and when he can't arrest the slide, I think he will lose faith in himself.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Poyser said:


> I'm not really worried about the whole "Reigns is the next guy" thing any more. It's not happening.
> 
> A) He's not good enough
> B) He's not over enough
> ...


Hold on on second. Ratings are low but how is that Reigns' fault? WWE LISTENED to the fans by NOT putting the title on him and instead they put it on Rollins. Also, what was the one of the biggest feuds this year on RAW? It was Kevin Owens versus John Cena. WWE LISTENED to the fans and pushed Kevin Owens. WWE LISTENED to the fans and did the Divas Revolution. WWE LISTENED to the fans and kept Brock as a face.

WWE has LISTENED to the fans and have very little to show for it with ratings.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Hold on on second. Ratings are low but how is that Reigns' fault? WWE LISTENED to the fans by NOT putting the title on him and instead they put it on Rollins. Also, what was the one of the biggest feuds this year on RAW? It was Kevin Owens versus John Cena. WWE LISTENED to the fans and pushed Kevin Owens. WWE LISTENED to the fans and did the Divas Revolution. WWE LISTENED to the fans and kept Brock as a face.
> 
> WWE has LISTENED to the fans and have very little to show for it with ratings.


Putting the title on Reigns would have been a fucking disaster. Rollins is at least capable of delivering in the main event, stepped up, rose to the occasion. Reigns still can't even cut a promo. And at the time of Mania, was even worse. He would have been slaughtered. 

Ratings aren't Reigns fault, he dodged that bullet. Ratings aren't any one guys fault.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Godway said:


> Putting the title on Reigns would have been a fucking disaster. Rollins is at least capable of delivering in the main event, stepped up, rose to the occasion. Reigns still can't even cut a promo. And at the time of Mania, was even worse. He would have been slaughtered.


That wasn't the point he was making. The point was WWE listen to the fans and look how it turned out. 

Nobody knows how reigns would have done with the ratings if he was champion


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

If Reigns is always over with casuals, how did WWE listen to the fans by not putting the belt on him at Mania? Makes no sense.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



SUPERIOR said:


> If Reigns is always over with casuals, how did WWE listen to the fans by not putting the belt on him at Mania? Makes no sense.


Reigns was never over at the level of a top guy. He was more over than the rest of the roster, but when you never take a clean pin, some people inevitably get the message.

But that's the booking getting over. Nobody really cares about the guy himself. If you don't believe me, ask yourself this question: How many fans would Reigns have if they treated him like Cesaro?

Answer: Very few, if any.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Reigns was never over at the level of a top guy. He was more over than the rest of the roster, but when you never take a clean pin, some people inevitably get the message.
> 
> But that's the booking getting over. Nobody really cares about the guy himself. If you don't believe me, ask yourself this question: How many fans would Reigns have if they treated him like Cesaro?
> 
> Answer: Very few, if any.


:aryha 
Yeah...sure.....
kay


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Hold on on second. Ratings are low but how is that Reigns' fault? WWE LISTENED to the fans by NOT putting the title on him and instead they put it on Rollins. Also, what was the one of the biggest feuds this year on RAW? It was Kevin Owens versus John Cena. WWE LISTENED to the fans and pushed Kevin Owens. WWE LISTENED to the fans and did the Divas Revolution. WWE LISTENED to the fans and kept Brock as a face.
> 
> WWE has LISTENED to the fans and have very little to show for it with ratings.


While the ratings are not a result of one person, the stuff you wrote on how they listened to fans is not true. The KO and Cena fued, no sorry KO wasn't pushed what so ever. One win and then followed by 3 losses kinda erase any supposed push but good jokes on that one.

Divas revolution? I would think someone who seems like he appreciates sasha banks would know that the "divas revolution" started in NXT (despite what WWE says it started) and it became something organic and wonderful. No pushed story line like in WWE where they throw the world Divas Revolution out and then go on to have 6 man tag matches every week. It's about as revolutionary as a can of beans.

For most people I hope you're able to critical think and not just use broad statements like I just quoted to try and fit some dumb agenda. Pushing Reigns would be a mistake, a lot of people don't want Cena and he is actually worse than Cena on every front except he is a better worker but that's not saying much.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Poyser said:


> I'm not really worried about the whole "Reigns is the next guy" thing any more. It's not happening.
> 
> A) He's not good enough
> B) He's not over enough
> ...


Reigns is scond to Cena as the full timer with the most strongest booking, thats everything you need to know about him being the next guy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

His mic work on Smackdown was much better.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Hold on on second. Ratings are low but how is that Reigns' fault? WWE LISTENED to the fans by NOT putting the title on him and instead they put it on Rollins. Also, what was the one of the biggest feuds this year on RAW? It was Kevin Owens versus John Cena. WWE LISTENED to the fans and pushed Kevin Owens. WWE LISTENED to the fans and did the Divas Revolution. WWE LISTENED to the fans and kept Brock as a face.
> 
> WWE has LISTENED to the fans and have very little to show for it with ratings.


No, I think you read the context of my post wrong. I wasn't blaming Roman for the ratings at all, just suggesting that pushing him as the next "guy" pretty much constitutes ignoring the hardcore fans which is something that they're soon gonna realise that they can no longer afford to do.

Some of your other points are a little misguided. You think they gave the fans what they wanted by having Owens job to Cena twice in a row, with him tapping out in the "rubber match", just for Cena to keep the title and lose it to Rollins for a month thanks to an interruption from... Jon Stewart? Nah. Ironically, when KO did beat Cena, it created the most buzz and discussion about WWE since Wrestlemania. They throw us a bone from time to time, and then snatch it away so that Vince n Dunn can laugh about how they "got us". Divas revolution? Are you a comedian? You should be :booklel 

I'm not saying Roman can't get pushed or even enjoy a title run here and there. But being the next Cena? Nah, I'm just not worried about that happening any more.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

One of the reasons why Roman as champion would be good it's the fact we wouldn't see him getting pinned on TV each week. :draper2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Drago said:


> One of the reasons why Roman as champion would be good it's the fact we wouldn't see him getting pinned on TV each week. :draper2


Yeah this is true. No way is he booked like Evan Karagis. Vince and the McMahons are head over heels in love with the guy. They're more determined for him to become a top guy than I ever recall seeing. He's even bypassing the mid card titles, something I can't recall any top guy in any company ever doing. Goldberg in WCW won US gold first. Rock, Austin, Shawn, Hunter? All chased the IC title. It's amazing how badly and quickly they want this to happen. Vince would walk through hell naked and covered in gasoline to ensure this guy looked legit.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Drago said:


> One of the reasons why Roman as champion would be good it's the fact we wouldn't see him getting pinned on TV each week. :draper2


I don't know if that would be really good. Surely it would be a good way to get Roman more hate and more comparisons with Cena, but that's it; this last Cena run proved once more that "the man makes the title", so I don't see how anyone would think that a strong booked champion (like Cena has always been and how Roman would probably be) could restore the credibility of the title.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Hey I honestly just read a few pages of this and as gotta say: quit covering for him! The guy sucks plain and simple.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



ste1592 said:


> I don't know if that would be really good. Surely it would be a good way to get Roman more hate and more comparisons with Cena, but that's it; this last Cena run proved once more that "the man makes the title", so I don't see how anyone would think that a strong booked champion (like Cena has always been and how Roman would probably be) could restore the credibility of the title.


The comparisons with Cena and hate derived from that make me laugh. Reigns has not been shoved down our throats for over a decade as a superman who squashes everything that moves. The guy will be lucky to have even a few decent title runs, but even then I am sure that he will get shit on relentlessly by the same groups. What else is new, lol?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

Could you guys please leave Wo-min alone. Wo-min Weigns doesn't like your criticism as you all hate your lives etc etc. :mj2


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Trublez said:


> Could you guys please leave Wo-min alone. Wo-min Weigns doesn't like your criticism as you all hate your lives etc etc. :mj2


fpalm Ouch! A comment lamer than the promo. :zayn4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

50 pages and counting!!!!!!


Heres to another 50 more. Keep talking about Reigns just keep talking


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*

I keep thinking The Boy Wonder is Empress/Sasha Fierce because of the damn avy. @Sasha Fierce where are you? :mj2



Iapetus said:


> fpalm Ouch! A comment lamer than the promo. :zayn4


If you couldn't see what I was going for there then wow you are dense. :lol


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Trublez said:


> I keep thinking The Boy Wonder is Empress/Sasha Fierce because of the damn avy. @Sasha Fierce where are you? :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> If you couldn't see what I was going for there then wow you are dense. :lol


Do help me out because I don't get it at all.


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

Roman in Dallas tonight..

Is this really going to be a thing?


bama4:drake1:toast:lenny:highnoteositivityOh gawd what chants at


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah, i'm surprised that it happened in Texas of all places. they're usually Reigns' most supportive crowd. I think it's time for them to keep him off the mic for a few weeks until this blows over because even casual crowds are catching on


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> yeah, i'm surprised that it happened in Texas of all places. they're usually Reigns' most supportive crowd. I think it's time for them to keep him off the mic for a few weeks until this blows over because even casual crowds are catching on


I will admit Reigns did stop at first, obviously they started again but at first he was prepared. 

But yea if there is what chants next week then Roman is screwed for the next 2 months.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> yeah, i'm surprised that it happened in Texas of all places. they're usually Reigns' most supportive crowd. I think it's time for them to keep him off the mic for a few weeks until this blows over because even casual crowds are catching on


All it takes is one idiot in the crowd to start chanting it and the rest will follow on.

There was also that one dude who tried to get a boring chant going and that succeeded GREATLY unk2


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Tonight's what chants seemed more playful than disrepectful like in Chicago last week. Why not make money off it let Reigns start saying what after every line to play with the crowd.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The WHAT chant went away. It didn't last that long. Reigns was smart to not pause, so that messed up the timing of the chant. And then it went away for good.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

That wasn't a bad promo by Roman Reigns, tonight. There were no pauses and felt bad-ass which he's supposed to be.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Now that was a better job than last week's tripe. Keep it up, Reigns.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Reigns once again cuts an excellent promo. Hopefully the neckbeards learn to appreciate greatness and stop with the pathetic attention seeking during his segments.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Some pretty loud WHAT chants again, but those are what they are. The boring chants are much worse though to be getting (though not as loud as last week's), and for Reigns' sake hopefully they don't catch on because boring chants are among the worst you can get imo. Reigns did better this week with no stuttering or acknowledging the crowd "whating" him. It was very repetitive though in what he was saying and it seemed like he was being a bit of dick/condescending to Reigns there in the delivery. Not sure if that's what he was going for or not, but it was a bit awkward and pretty boring. Overall a mediocre promo, but compared to last week's it was gold.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They were only chanting What tonight because Austin was there.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



ironyman said:


> The comparisons with Cena and hate derived from that make me laugh. Reigns has not been shoved down our throats for over a decade as a superman who squashes everything that moves. The guy will be lucky to have even a few decent title runs, but even then I am sure that he will get shit on relentlessly by the same groups. What else is new, lol?


Well, in the last two years we have had two champions (Orton and Rollins) that were losing on free television; as much as I would like to see a champion that doesn't lose every non-title match he is in, people would question why Rollins and Orton were booked like shit and Reigns is not. He may be lucky to get a couple of decent runs, but that's not tha fans fault: I'd say that the blame is to put on those people that rushed him to the Main Event at Wresltemania, Vince being the first one.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it's more fun now that smarks are trying so desperately to drown him out, and the WWE is still sticking to their guns. That's what they get for trying to sabotage talent because they are jealous that he got pushed above person A or B.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

He's getting better. Still doesn't make sense why the fuck would Bray and Roman just agree to a fucking sit-down. They hate each other's guts and want to hurt each other. They literally shouldn't be able to stand in the same room without attacking each other, yet now they have a fucking tea party.


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

That sucker got what he deserved, what was he thinking when he went into that ring, holding that microphone, what was he going to say to win the fans over, what was the going to do to win their respects, what did he think was going to happen if he didn't, 

what ? what ? LOL 

sucked in to the pretty boy,


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

They chant what because they have their heads so far up their own asses, their hearing is bound to be terrible.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

tbp82 said:


> Tonight's what chants seemed more playful than disrepectful like in Chicago last week. Why not make money off it let Reigns start saying what after every line to play with the crowd.


People are really this deluded? :wee-bey


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Roman is in a bad position. It's common knowledge that Vince picked him to be the new golden boy. It also didn't help that they shoved him down our throats well before he was ready. Hell, he's still not ready. He might have improved in the ring a little bit, but his promo skills are still terrible. I think the fans are doing this as more of an act of defiance against Vince instead of Roman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Didn't really matter if he got what chants. He was still over as fuck last night.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Lothario said:


> Yeah this is true. No way is he booked like Evan Karagis. Vince and the McMahons are head over heels in love with the guy. They're more determined for him to become a top guy than I ever recall seeing. He's even bypassing the mid card titles, something I can't recall any top guy in any company ever doing. Goldberg in WCW won US gold first. Rock, Austin, Shawn, Hunter? All chased the IC title. It's amazing how badly and quickly they want this to happen. Vince would walk through hell naked and covered in gasoline to ensure this guy looked legit.


Brock Lesnar.

Hulk Hogan.

The Undertaker.

Kane.

Mick Foley.

Big Show.

All won the WWF/E title before any midcard title.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fans chant "What" at everything. I enjoy and appreciate Austin as a talent, but the 'What' chant is one of the worst trends to ever come from the man and that still exists in modern wrestling. They were fucking giving Austin /himself/ a 'what' chant last night. It's stupid as fuck and hinders talents from being allowed to be appreciated or make progress. Seriously, how can we expect Reigns to get better and improve when asshats are screaming "What" like he's a heel? Have you ever been in the crowd when people are doing that? It is annoying as fuck. 

I know talents shouldn't take it personally, but holy hell even as a fan it's annoying as all balls and old as fuck. So played out.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Roman's promo last night was much better than last week. I like what WWE is doing here: despite his promo last week was one of the worst promos of the year they still threw him out there to talk in front of a live crowd instead of just protecting him and not giving mic time. This is the way talent can improve.

And I have to say he was pretty over last night.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

His match got a "this is awesome" chant going, must be doing something right.

around 3:48

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9LAIk9Gad8


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

N7 Spectre said:


> His match got a "this is awesome" chant going, must be doing something right.
> 
> around 3:48
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9LAIk9Gad8


Nope you're just delusional. Since he got a what chant last night which was obviously of a playful nature that "this is awesome" chant was because they were tired of the three hours of RAW and thought it was awesome the show was almost over. There was no way they were positively reacting to anything Roman Reigns had done. Only us delusional Reigns marks think that way. :wink2:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



EireUnited said:


> *Brock Lesnar*.
> 
> Hulk Hogan.
> 
> ...


NOPE

Lesnar won the LAST worthwhile KOTR, granting him a shot at the title so since it's an accomplishment like the RR, he had to win something first before getting a shot.

And before Foley won the WWF Title he first won the TAG TEAM Titles with Austin back in 97 & became the 1st Hardcore Champion in Nov 98 before he won the title in early 99.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Frost99 said:


> NOPE
> 
> Lesnar won the LAST worthwhile KOTR, granting him a shot at the title so since it's an accomplishment like the RR, he had to win something first before getting a shot.
> 
> And before Foley won the WWF Title he first won the TAG TEAM Titles with Austin back in 97 & became the 1st Hardcore Champion in Nov 98 before he won the title in early 99.


Reigns won the rumble and the tag title as well


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh, wow! This AT is still going on!?! 










LMAO! I love it. 

Well, despite getting a "What" chant, he was pretty over with Dallas. He also got a "This is awesome". So, all in all not a bad night for Roman Reigns.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't everybody get Whats and This is Awesome these days?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

well the next time Roman Reigns is in Dallas he is winning the WWE Title.
it's Inevitable!


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Poor Roman after that Promo (UPDATE) What chants @ SD! Apparently..*



Frost99 said:


> NOPE
> 
> Lesnar won the LAST worthwhile KOTR, granting him a shot at the title so since it's an accomplishment like the *RR*, he had to win something first before getting a shot.
> 
> And before Foley won the WWF Title he first won the *TAG TEAM Titles* with Austin back in 97 & became the 1st Hardcore Champion in Nov 98 before he won the title in early 99.


Roman Reigns won both of these things hahahaha


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Doesn't everybody get Whats and This is Awesome these days?


:yes


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Austin got what chants as well... he at least knows how to work with them


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

truelove said:


> Austin got what chants as well... he at least knows how to work with them


well Austin started them, they do it to him out of respect!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Doesn't everybody get Whats and This is Awesome these days?


Yep.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

They let Roman talk for too long. He has a boring voice with no change in tone. Should just let him speak for 30 secs to 1 min.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Please make this a thing!!


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

POOR REIGNS !? are you fucking kidding me !? 

How the do you think cena got to the level his at on the mic ? Cena throughout most of his career has gotten hostility everywhere he goes.... lol.... so he had to learn how to actually truly work a crowd, 


Cena didn't learn how to turn a crowd full of boo's into cheers overnight, it takes time and trial and error to learn how to do that, Take his ''heel turn'' promo, that's a great example, the whole crowds booing him giving him shit, but his smart enough to know if he makes a joke or two at his own expense the crowd will chill out and go with it,

Cena didn't have hulk hogan to teach him everything he knows...well maybe he did i don't know ? ..... my point is if reigns is smart he'll take the opportunity to learn as much from cena as he can, while he can.... he'd be an idiot not too... 

so if reigns is smart he'll be alright  don't worry about it


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The poor Roman thing is obviously a joke. He's the most talk about wrestler on this forum a forum full of posters who hate him. He'll be fine.


----------

